# Metal Gear Solid 5 und Mad Max mit Denuvos DRM-Schutz - MGS 5 angeblich dennoch gecrackt



## MichaelBonke (8. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Metal Gear Solid 5 und Mad Max mit Denuvos DRM-Schutz - MGS 5 angeblich dennoch gecrackt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Metal Gear Solid 5 und Mad Max mit Denuvos DRM-Schutz - MGS 5 angeblich dennoch gecrackt


----------



## Soybeam (8. September 2015)

Denuvo ist zwar nicht geknackt, wird aber von einer Group emuliert. Der Crack dazu erscheint heute. Mad Max wurde auch schon angekündigt.


----------



## smutjesmooth (8. September 2015)

Batman: Arkham Asylum kam erst dieses Jahr auf den Markt und sogar mit Denuvo Kopierschutz ? Wie konnte Ich das dann schon vor Jahren durchspielen ?

Metal Gear Solid V ist noch nicht geknackt. Zweiter Fehler in dieser News.............


----------



## Vordack (8. September 2015)

> Schon knapp eine Woche nach Release soll eine gecrackte, lauffähige Version von Konamis Action-Adventure in den Tauschbörsen kursieren.



@pcg

Danke für die Info, so ersparen wir uns alle auf illegale Seiten zu gehen um das zu erfahren


----------



## Soybeam (8. September 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Batman: Arkham Asylum kam erst dieses Jahr auf den Markt und sogar mit Denuvo Kopierschutz ? Wie konnte Ich das dann schon vor Jahren durchspielen ?
> 
> Metal Gear Solid V ist noch nicht geknackt. Zweiter Fehler in dieser News.............



Klingt für mich auch ein bisschen wie Werbung für den unknackbaren Super-Anti-tamper Denuvo.


----------



## TheSinner (8. September 2015)

Da ich den Teufel tun werd mich auf dubiosen Tauschbörsen herumzutreiben kann ich nicht bestätigen dass MGS 5 bereits geknackt wurde. Auf weniger dubiosen Websites ist davon zumindest noch nichts zu sehen, nicht dass es mich wirklich interessiert (kein Fan der Reihe) und somit bleibt das Ganze ein Gerücht, zumal auch die zitierte Quelle nur von anonymen Quellen spricht. 

Das ist also ein bisschen so als ob ich irgendwo schreibe ich hab gehört dass jemand jemand Anderem erzählt hat MSG sei geknackt worden - und das dann zitiere und als legitime News verkaufen will.


----------



## Batze (8. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> @pcg
> 
> Danke für die Info, so ersparen wir uns alle auf illegale Seiten zu gehen um das zu erfahren



Mal sehen wann die Info kommt das der Crack endlich erschienen ist.
Immerhin gibt das dann massig Klicks.


----------



## MichaelBonke (8. September 2015)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Das ist also ein bisschen so als ob ich irgendwo schreibe ich hab gehört dass jemand jemand Anderem erzählt hat MSG sei geknackt worden - und das dann zitiere und als legitime News verkaufen will.



Sogar in der Überschrift steht "angeblich".
Insgesamt wäre es nett, wenn ihr eure Kritik ein wenig freundlicher formulieren könntet.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## xSurprise (8. September 2015)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Da ich den Teufel tun werd mich auf dubiosen Tauschbörsen herumzutreiben kann ich nicht bestätigen dass MGS 5 bereits geknackt wurde. Auf weniger dubiosen Websites ist davon zumindest noch nichts zu sehen, nicht dass es mich wirklich interessiert (kein Fan der Reihe) und somit bleibt das Ganze ein Gerücht, zumal auch die zitierte Quelle nur von anonymen Quellen spricht.
> 
> Das ist also ein bisschen so als ob ich irgendwo schreibe ich hab gehört dass jemand jemand Anderem erzählt hat MSG sei geknackt worden - und das dann zitiere und als legitime News verkaufen will.



Genau genommen erscheint der Crack für MGS 5 heute (bzw um 17:00 Uhr Beeijing). Auf "weniger dubiosen" Websites wirst du dazu vorerst auch nichts finden, da Denuvo aufgrund der Scene Regeln nicht von Scenegroups geknackt wird (zumindest war es bisher so).


----------



## Vordack (8. September 2015)

Also in der Stunde?


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2015)

Soybeam schrieb:


> Denuvo ist zwar nicht geknackt, wird aber von einer Group emuliert. Der Crack dazu erscheint heute. Mad Max wurde auch schon angekündigt.


... und das hat dir deine Kristallkugel verraten?


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2015)

xSurprise schrieb:


> Genau genommen erscheint der Crack für MGS 5 heute (bzw um 17:00 Uhr Beeijing). Auf "weniger dubiosen" Websites wirst du dazu vorerst auch nichts finden, da Denuvo aufgrund der Scene Regeln nicht von Scenegroups geknackt wird (zumindest war es bisher so).




Was ist denn eine weniger dubiose Seite? 

Ich dachte bislang, es gibt Seiten mit einem legalen Inhalt und Seiten mit einem nicht legalen Inhalt. 

Gibt es mittlerweile einen Graubereich, ja?


----------



## HarryHirsch50 (8. September 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und das hat dir deine Kristallkugel verraten?


Ist alles zu Lesen auf Reddit.com . Dort geht ein Link auf die 3dm Cracker Group , wenn du Chinesisch verstehst ,kannst du dort erfahren das der Crack fast fertig ist.


----------



## Soybeam (8. September 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und das hat dir deine Kristallkugel verraten?



Die ist übrigens aus Saphirglas.


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2015)

HarryHirsch50 schrieb:


> Ist alles zu Lesen auf Reddit.com . Dort geht ein Link auf die 3dm Cracker Group , wenn du Chinesisch verstehst ,kannst du dort erfahren das der Crack fast fertig ist.


Natürlich ... weil reddit und Konsorten natürlich als seriöse und 'legit source' durchgehen! 

Mein Fehler.


----------



## Vordack (8. September 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mein Fehler.



Natürlich.

Erwartest Du das die Crack Gruppen auf seriösen Seiten wie derspiegel.de oder chip.de. ihren Fortschritt öffentlich machen, am besten in Zusammenarbeit mit einem Redakteur?  

edit: und dort wird auch eine chinesiche Seite verlinkt, das KANN doch nicht sein *hust*


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2015)

Ich weiß grad nicht ob dein Beitrag ernst gemeint war ... denk dir mal das Fry Meme mit "Not sure if ... or ...". 

Bei reddit kann jeder alles behaupten und gerade bei Spielen, die einen mehr oder minder guten KS haben, dauert es ewig und drei Tage. Man schaue sich einfach Lords of the Fallen an. Hier hat es über Monate (!) gedauert, bis eine 'scene group' etwas released hat, von einem 3DM Release ist mir nichts bekannt.

D.h. warum sollte 3DM MGS5 und MM knacken können, LotF aber nicht?

Davon ab, unter uns ... MM als Key: 17 EUR. Nur mal so als Hinweis.


----------



## BiJay (8. September 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Natürlich ... weil reddit und Konsorten natürlich als seriöse und 'legit source' durchgehen!
> 
> Mein Fehler.


Also laut PCGames ist Reddit wirklich eine seriöse Quelle, so oft wie es als Quelle angegeben wird. Aber eigentlich ist Reddit ja gar nicht die Quelle, sondern die chinesische Cracker-Seite, auf Reddit wird nur übersetzt.



Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. warum sollte 3DM MGS5 und MM knacken können, LotF aber nicht?


Ist dein Google kaputt? Lords of the Fallen wurde von 3DM gecrackt.


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> [...]
> Ist dein Google kaputt? Lords of the Fallen wurde von 3DM gecrackt.


Nein, aber ich les mir auch die Suchergebnisse durch.  

https://www.reddit.com/r/Piracy/comments/33wqnk/lords_of_the_fallen_from_3dm_doesnt_work/

Das es jetzt die Quelle von reddit ist ...


----------



## smutjesmooth (8. September 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ist dein Google kaputt? Lords of the Fallen wurde von 3DM gecrackt.



Dein Google scheint kaputt zu sein. Die erste lauffähige Version zu Lords of the Fallen hat CPY gebracht.


----------



## Vordack (8. September 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Davon ab, unter uns ... MM als Key: 17 EUR. Nur mal so als Hinweis.



Ich habs schon 

edit: war LOTF auch Denuvo?


----------



## golani79 (8. September 2015)

Ja, LotF hat auch Denuvo.


----------



## BiJay (8. September 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich les mir auch die Suchergebnisse durch.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Piracy/comments/33wqnk/lords_of_the_fallen_from_3dm_doesnt_work/
> 
> Das es jetzt die Quelle von reddit ist ...


Ein Thread mit 2 Upvotes und kaum Kommentaren, ist wirklich keine gute Quelle.  Wenn einige mit dem Crack Probleme haben, heißt das ja noch nicht, dass der Crack nicht funktioniert. Und gerade Lords of the Fallen war auch noch bekannt dafür, dass es so einige Probleme in der legalen Version hatte.



smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Dein Google scheint kaputt zu sein. Die erste lauffähige Version zu Lords of the Fallen hat CPY gebracht.


Also eigentlich ist es egal, wer zuerst das Spiel crackte, da es gar nicht darum ging, aber die 3DM Version ist vom 28.10.2014 und die CPY von 26.07.2015.


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2015)

@Dacki
War es, wobei ich bei LotF damals echt gezögert habe, wg. den komischen Berichten bzgl. diesem KS, ich sag nur "SSD zerstören!!1eins".

Ich hab einfach mal den Prozess angesehen und mitloggen lassen, was wie wo was gelesen und auch geschrieben wird. Nichts ungewöhnliches feststellbar. Übrigens wurde das Gerücht bzgl. SSD auch bei reddit gestreut.


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ein Thread mit 2 Upvotes und kaum Kommentaren, ist wirklich keine gute Quelle.  Wenn einige mit dem Crack Probleme haben, heißt das ja noch nicht, dass der Crack nicht funktioniert. Und gerade Lords of the Fallen war auch noch bekannt dafür, dass es so einige Probleme in der legalen Version hatte.


Google doch einfach nach LotF 3DM ... mal schauen was du für Beiträge findet.

Primär finde ich dubiose unseriöse (  ) Webseiten, die einem mehr als nur einen Crack unterjubeln wollen, und eben Threads mit Problemen.

Sucht man hingegen nach LofF CPY findet man deutlich mehr positive Beiträge und virtuelles Schulterklopfen.


----------



## smutjesmooth (8. September 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ein Thread mit 2 Upvotes und kaum Kommentaren, ist wirklich keine gute Quelle.  Wenn einige mit dem Crack Probleme haben, heißt das ja noch nicht, dass der Crack nicht funktioniert. Und gerade Lords of the Fallen war auch noch bekannt dafür, dass es so einige Probleme in der legalen Version hatte.
> 
> 
> Also eigentlich ist es egal, wer zuerst das Spiel crackte, da es gar nicht darum ging, aber die 3DM Version ist vom 28.10.2014 und die CPY von 26.07.2015.


In der Scene geht es aber genau darum wer den Kopierschutz erfolgreich knackt. 3DM hat dies nicht geschafft. Wenn du mir nicht glaubst teste das 3DM Release am Besten selbst. Dann wirst du merken das es nicht funktioniert. Das CPY Release funktioniert allerdings tadellos.


----------



## BiJay (8. September 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Google doch einfach nach LotF 3DM ... mal schauen was du für Beiträge findet.
> 
> Primär finde ich dubiose unseriöse (  ) Webseiten, die einem mehr als nur einen Crack unterjubeln wollen, und eben Threads mit Problemen.
> 
> Sucht man hingegen nach LofF CPY findet man deutlich mehr positive Beiträge und virtuelles Schulterklopfen.


Ja, Problem Threads gibt es, aber ich sehe auch welche, die es zum Laufen bekommen haben, kann also keine totale Gurke sein. Es geht glaub ich auch darum, dass die Version von 3DM keine Patches vom Spiel beinhaltet und wie gesagt das Spiel zu Release einige Macken hatte. Die CPY Version kam ja deutlich später und mit Patches.

Aber um zu deiner eigentlichen Aussage zurückzukommen, bevor wir uns in wilden Diskussionen wie toll denn eine gecrackte Version funktioniert oder nicht (  ): Man sieht ja, dass 3DM auch andere Denuvo Spiele wie Dragon Age: Inquisition gecrackt hat, aber auch generell zu vielen Spielen Cracks rausbringt. Ich sehe da also durchaus die Möglichkeit, dass die das auch bei Mad Max und MGSV schaffen können. Und auch wenn die gecrackte Version dann nicht bei jedem richtig läuft, heißt es ja trotzdem, dass das Spiel gecrackt werden kann.



smutjesmooth schrieb:


> In der Scene geht es aber genau darum wer den Kopierschutz erfolgreich knackt. 3DM hat dies nicht geschafft. Wenn du mir nicht glaubst teste das 3DM Release am Besten selbst. Dann wirst du merken das es nicht funktioniert. Das CPY Release funktioniert allerdings tadellos.


Laut https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denuvo gehört 3DM nicht einmal zur Scene, im Gegensatz zu CPY. Und ratest du mir wirklich, das selbst zu testen?   lol


----------



## smutjesmooth (8. September 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ja, Problem Threads gibt es, aber ich sehe auch welche, die es zum Laufen bekommen haben, kann also keine totale Gurke sein. Es geht glaub ich auch darum, dass die Version von 3DM keine Patches vom Spiel beinhaltet und wie gesagt das Spiel zu Release einige Macken hatte. Die CPY Version kam ja deutlich später und mit Patches.
> 
> Aber um zu deiner eigentlichen Aussage zurückzukommen, bevor wir uns in wilden Diskussionen wie toll denn eine gecrackte Version funktioniert oder nicht (  ): Man sieht ja, dass 3DM auch andere Denuvo Spiele wie Dragon Age: Inquisition gecrackt hat, aber auch generell zu vielen Spielen Cracks rausbringt. Ich sehe da also durchaus die Möglichkeit, dass die das auch bei Mad Max und MGSV schaffen können. Und auch wenn die gecrackte Version dann nicht bei jedem richtig läuft, heißt es ja trotzdem, dass das Spiel gecrackt werden kann.
> 
> ...



Ja Ich rate dir dazu es selbst zu testen bevor du noch mehr Dünnfug mit deiner Unwissenheit hier verbreitest. Im Internet können Leute viel behaupten ohne jegliche Beweise. Glaube nur das was du auch selbst gesehen hast. 
Die Uploader verdienen doch durch Downloads deshalb ist es doch logisch das paar Knallerbsen Gerüchte streuen das es funtkioniert.


----------



## belakor602 (8. September 2015)

Wäre echt toll wenn sie es wirklich schaffen würden. Dann würden sie vielleicht aufhören dieses Krebsgeschwür Denuvo zu verwenden .


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Wäre echt toll wenn sie es wirklich schaffen würden. Dann würden sie vielleicht aufhören dieses Krebsgeschwür Denuvo zu verwenden .




Was genau ist jetzt das Problem an Denuvo um so tituliert zu werden? 

Außer natürlich, dass man auf seine 'scene group'-Releases deutlich länger warten muss bzw. wirklich echtes Geld für ein Spiel bezahlen muss. 

Das mir bekannte Probleme der Festplattenzugriffe hat sich ja, u.a. durch einen Selbstest, als Ente herausgestellt.


----------



## Vordack (8. September 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Wäre echt toll wenn sie es wirklich schaffen würden. Dann würden sie vielleicht aufhören dieses Krebsgeschwür Denuvo zu verwenden .



Sie werden es (wie immer) schaffen. Dann gibts nur (wie momentan) ne neue Version die die bekannten Sicherheitslöcher stopft.


----------



## TheSinner (8. September 2015)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> Sogar in der Überschrift steht "angeblich".
> Insgesamt wäre es nett, wenn ihr eure Kritik ein wenig freundlicher formulieren könntet.
> Vielen Dank!


Kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen und es tut mir leid wenn das falsch herüberkam. Darf ich das auf meine anhaltenden Kopfschmerzen schieben heute? War nicht meine Absicht das so spitz zu formulieren.

Ich verstehe auch dass es schwierig ist jeden Tag berichtenswerte News zu finden (und eben nur mit neuen Artikeln die Plattform pcgames.de eben entsprechend funktioniert), aber ein wenig mehr Recherche wäre da schon lobenswert - anstatt eben die englischsprachige Mitteilung im Wesentlichen einfach umformuliert wiederzugeben. Gibt es diese gecrackte Version wirklich? Ist es nicht möglich mehr darüber zu erfahren?

Denn wenn solche Recherche ausbleibt, ist natürlich das Risiko viel höher dass manche Leser es entweder als Werbung für Denuvo (miss-)verstehen oder aber, so wie ich, es für mehr oder minder unreflektierte Wiedergabe anderer Medien. Das ist bestimmt nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, senkt es doch die Relevanz des eigenen Artikels - getreu dem Motto "Achso, wenn ich also wirklich wichtige News finden will, les ich die Website von der dieser Artikel übernommen wurde?". Das wäre natürlich ungerecht gegenüber PCGames weil hier auch mitunter eigene Recherchen betrieben werden - aber gerade deshalb wäre es ja meiner Ansicht nach auch umso wichtiger eben nicht einfach zu Paraphrasieren.

Puh. Jetzt aber genug davon 

Wie gesagt - entschuldige bitte wenn das so scharf herüberkam, das war nicht meine Absicht.


----------



## TheSinner (8. September 2015)

xSurprise schrieb:


> Genau genommen erscheint der Crack für MGS 5 heute (bzw um 17:00 Uhr Beeijing). Auf "weniger dubiosen" Websites wirst du dazu vorerst auch nichts finden, da Denuvo aufgrund der Scene Regeln nicht von Scenegroups geknackt wird (zumindest war es bisher so).




Kundige wissen mit deiner Nachricht auch welcher chinesischen Gruppe das dann zuzuschreiben sein wird - also Menschen die abseits der "Scene" agieren. 
Es hat übrigens weniger mit den Regeln zu tun als damit, dass Denuvo unter Sceneregeln bisher einfach nicht geknackt wurde, denn diese besagen dass dazu ohne Hinzufügen eigener Software die komplette DRM-Software entfernt werden muss. Das ist mit Denuvo bis heute nicht gelungen. Gruppen die sich nicht dieser Scene zuordnen lösen das Problem daher einfach indem sie Denuvo mittels eigener Software und Co. vorgaukeln alles sei in Ordnung.

Das ist übrigens kein Aufruf hierzu, noch heiße ich das Ganze gut, aber ich war und bin immer interessiert an der Thematik als solcher und weiß einfach gern was da so vor sich geht und wie Kopierschutzmaßnahmen gegebenenfalls auch in meine Privatsphäre einzugreifen versuchen - damit ich rechtzeitig reagieren kann, sollte das der Fall werden/sein.


----------



## belakor602 (8. September 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was genau ist jetzt das Problem an Denuvo um so tituliert zu werden?
> 
> Außer natürlich, dass man auf seine 'scene group'-Releases deutlich länger warten muss bzw. wirklich echtes Geld für ein Spiel bezahlen muss.
> 
> Das mir bekannte Probleme der Festplattenzugriffe hat sich ja, u.a. durch einen Selbstest, als Ente herausgestellt.



Ich raubkopiere nicht. Aber Denuvo hat schon in etlichen Titeln Probleme verursacht, wie auch LotF. Abstürze, Performanceprobleme etc. Es ist ein heftig eingreifender Kopierschutz der auch Leistung kostet, zum Leiden des Kunden.


----------



## KiIlBiIl (8. September 2015)

Jetzt informiert PC Games schon das aktuelle Titel gekrackt sind? Das erspart einigen Besuchern eine langwierige Googlesuche...


----------



## BiJay (8. September 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich raubkopiere nicht. Aber Denuvo hat schon in etlichen Titeln Probleme verursacht, wie auch LotF. Abstürze, Performanceprobleme etc. Es ist ein heftig eingreifender Kopierschutz der auch Leistung kostet, zum Leiden des Kunden.


Das war nur ein Gerücht und wurde nie bestätigt, dass es an Denuvo lag. Gerade wenn man sich die Performance von Mad Max und MGSV anschaut, kann man das auch arg bezweifeln.


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich raubkopiere nicht. Aber Denuvo hat schon in etlichen Titeln Probleme verursacht, wie auch LotF. Abstürze, Performanceprobleme etc. Es ist ein heftig eingreifender Kopierschutz der auch Leistung kostet, zum Leiden des Kunden.


... und das weißt du alles woher? 

Ich hab einige Spiele mit Denuvo, Mad Max, Batman: Arkham Knight und LotF. Bei allein drei Spielen hatte und habe ich keine Probleme, weder Performance noch Abstürze.

Vorallem, nicht bös gemeint: aber woher weißt du bzw. die User, die Probleme haben, dass es ohne Denuvo besser läuft? Bestes Beispiel ist doch das letzte Batman, an der Qualität war sicherlich nicht Denuvo schuld.  

Also ich finde solche Äußerungen immer etwas merkwürdig, die meisten sind lediglich "hören sagen". Allerdings habe ich weder Probleme mit Safedisc, SecuROM, Starforce und all den anderen pösen KS Varianten.


----------



## Frullo (8. September 2015)

Ganz einfach: Der einzige uncrackbare Kopierschutz heisst KEIN


----------



## DerBloP (8. September 2015)

Sorry wenn es schon gesagt wurde, hab nun keine Lust mir 37 comments durch zu lesen.
Aber irgendwie habe ich die vermutung bzw das Gefühl, dass MGS5 jedesmal wenn es um die Motherbase geht, egal ob Resourcen,Personal,Ausbau,Entwicklung usw. dass es Online abgeglichen wird.
Soll heißen manchmal dauert es ewig bis das iDroid diese Sachen lädt, und ja, mein Spiel liegt auf einer SSD. Wäre natürlich auch irgendwo nachvollziehbar wegen der Online Geschichte...Motherbase Infiltrieren und co.
Wie gesagt, kommt mir nur so vor...
Aber dann wäre ein Crack ja irgendwie Nutzlos, oder? ....

EDIT: Streicht den letzten Satz, denn anfangs liefen die Server ja garnicht, somit kann das mit dem Online abgleich nur eine Art Cheatschutz sein, wenn es denn so sein sollte.
Oder habt ihr etwa nicht manchmal so lange ladezeiten des iDroids?


----------



## smutjesmooth (8. September 2015)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Sorry wenn es schon gesagt wurde, hab nun keine Lust mir 37 comments durch zu lesen.
> Aber irgendwie habe ich die vermutung bzw das Gefühl, dass MGS5 jedesmal wenn es um die Motherbase geht, egal ob Resourcen,Personal,Ausbau,Entwicklung usw. dass es Online abgeglichen wird.
> Soll heißen manchmal dauert es ewig bis das iDroid diese Sachen lädt, und ja, mein Spiel liegt auf einer SSD. Wäre natürlich auch irgendwo nachvollziehbar wegen der Online Geschichte...Motherbase Infiltrieren und co.
> Wie gesagt, kommt mir nur so vor...
> ...



Die manchmal langen Ladezeiten im iDroid hatte Ich auch öfters. Seitdem Ich das Spiel in der Firewall blockiere nichtmehr.


----------



## MisterBlonde (8. September 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das mir bekannte Probleme der Festplattenzugriffe hat sich ja, u.a. durch einen Selbstest, als Ente herausgestellt.



Und wie man bei dir mittlerweile weiß: wenn es bei Dir keine Probleme gibt, sind immer die anderen schuld.


----------



## Wamboland (8. September 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Davon ab, unter uns ... MM als Key: 17 EUR. Nur mal so als Hinweis.



Jup. Daher hab ich auch zugeschlagen. Für das Geld wird man schon genug Spaß haben


----------



## xSurprise (8. September 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Natürlich ... weil reddit und Konsorten natürlich als seriöse und 'legit source' durchgehen!
> 
> Mein Fehler.


Es gibt eine gewisse russische Seite (mit Main Forum auf Englisch) auf der sich auch Mitglieder von 3DM zu Wort melden/posten. Mitglieder die 3DM nahestehen ebenfalls.
Von dort und der 3DM Seite beziehen auch die ganzen Leute auf Reddit ihre informationen. Von dieser Seite klaut auch ganz gerne mal die Skidrow Seite die Cracks (unnötig zu erwähnen dass Scenegroups keine Seiten unterhalten).
LOTF wurde übrigens von CPY gecrackt, deren Methode wurde aber mit der neusten Denuvo Version ausgehebelt.


----------



## Frullo (8. September 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Und wie man bei dir mittlerweile weiß: wenn es bei Dir keine Probleme gibt, sind immer die anderen schuld.



Vermutlich ist es eher so, dass EA, Ubisoft und Co. Rabowke's PC so oft gescannt und nie auch nur den Hauch von raubkopierter Software gefunden haben, dass sämtliche RKS-Hersteller dazu angehalten wurden, Rabowke's PC zu erkennen und entsprechende Scans zu unterlassen - als Belohnung (und damit er auch immer schön positiv über KS berichten kann)


----------



## DerBloP (8. September 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Die manchmal langen Ladezeiten im iDroid hatte Ich auch öfters. Seitdem Ich das Spiel in der Firewall blockiere nichtmehr.


bekommst du denn dan auch noch die täglichen Belohnungen?


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Und wie man bei dir mittlerweile weiß: wenn es bei Dir keine Probleme gibt, sind immer die anderen schuld.


Natürlich ... wäre auch bissle dämlich wenn ich für deine Probleme schuld wäre.  

Irgendjemand oder -was muss ja schuld sein, sonst gäbe es keine Probleme. Denuvo wurde seit dem Gerücht von div. Seiten, Magazinen 'beleuchtet', so das halt möglich ist, und bei keinem Tester gab es auffällige oder gar grenzwertige Schreibzugriffe wo man wirklich behaupten könnte, hier besteht Gefahr für eine SSD.

Scheinbar sind mein PC und ich so 'uber awesome', dass wir von Problemen, die andere Spieler heimsuchen, verschont bleiben, warum auch immer. Aber dir als Geschädigter steht es natürlich gern frei, mir deine Probleme in Zusammenhang mit Denuvo hier darzulegen.

Was die Performanceeinbußen bzw. Probleme betrifft: mal MGS und/oder Mad Max gespielt?


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist es eher so, dass EA, Ubisoft und Co. Rabowke's PC so oft gescannt und nie auch nur den Hauch von raubkopierter Software gefunden haben, dass sämtliche RKS-Hersteller dazu angehalten wurden, Rabowke's PC zu erkennen und entsprechende Scans zu unterlassen - als Belohnung (und damit er auch immer schön positiv über KS berichten kann)


... eher wurde so harter Tobak gefunden, dass sich Kaspersky weigert, auch nur auf meinem PC installiert zu werden.


----------



## Dante26031992 (8. September 2015)

Aufgrund der Tatsache das es so gut wie KEINE Demos mehr gibt sondern eher diese Open/Closed Betas, die auch nicht jeder Zocken DARF, muss man sich ja weiterhelfen um nicht in irgendeiner Weise Geld zu verschwenden.

Beim PC ist man schon fast gezwungen Raubkopien als "Demo" zu verwenden, falls diese Mies sind hat man diese für immer. 

Schade. . . aber die Wirtschaft Profitiert sogar von Raubkopierern  denkt mal drüber nach ^^


----------



## smutjesmooth (8. September 2015)

DerBloP schrieb:


> bekommst du denn dan auch noch die täglichen Belohnungen?


Wozu braucht man die ? Hab Ich noch keine bekommen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. September 2015)

Dante26031992 schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Tatsache das es so gut wie KEINE Demos mehr gibt sondern eher diese Open/Closed Betas, die auch nicht jeder Zocken DARF, muss man sich ja weiterhelfen um nicht in irgendeiner Weise Geld zu verschwenden.
> 
> Beim PC ist man schon fast gezwungen Raubkopien als "Demo" zu verwenden, falls diese Mies sind hat man diese für immer.
> 
> Schade. . . aber die Wirtschaft Profitiert sogar von Raubkopierern  denkt mal drüber nach ^^



Ähm... ja... sicher... 
Sucht doch nicht immer nach irgendwelchen Ausreden, als wären Spiele heute noch immens teuer...


----------



## Frullo (8. September 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ähm... ja... sicher...
> Sucht doch nicht immer nach irgendwelchen Ausreden, als wären Spiele heute noch immens teuer...



Genauso wie auf der anderen Seite immer noch behauptet wird - inzwischen seit über 30 Jahren - Raubkopien seien der Untergang der Spieleindustrie  War aber klar, dass dieses Thema genau diese Diskussion anstossen muss...


----------



## DerBloP (8. September 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man die ? Hab Ich noch keine bekommen.


Ganz zu Anfang bevor das Hauptmenü kommt steht geschrieben welchen Bonus du an welchem Tag bekommst. 

Wobei die 100000 GMP am 31.08. sind da wohl ein schlechter Witz, da das Spiel ja erst am 01.09 freigeschaltet wurde. Zumindest lässt es vermuten, dass sie es wirklich am 31.08 14UHR Deutsche Zeit freischalten wollten. Evtl hatten sie ja Server Probleme *lol*

EDIT: http://media2.giga.de/2015/09/mgs-5-the-phantom-pain-gmp-geld-verdienen-tägliche-login-boni.jpg


----------



## smutjesmooth (8. September 2015)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Ganz zu Anfang bevor das Hauptmenü kommt steht geschrieben welchen Bonus du an welchem Tag bekommst.
> Forum de Luxx
> 
> Wobei die 100000 GMP am 31.08. sind da wohl ein schlechter Witz, da das Spiel ja erst am 01.09 freigeschaltet wurde. Zumindest lässt es vermuten, dass sie es wirklich am 31.08 14UHR Deutsche Zeit freischalten wollten. Evtl hatten sie ja Server Probleme *lol*


Kann Ich gut drauf verzichten. Da hab ich lieber nicht laggende Menus inGame. Was soll ich bei Hardware Luxx ? Ich hab keine Lust mich dort anzumelden um deinen Link zu lesen.


----------



## DerBloP (8. September 2015)

Oh sorry dachte nicht, dass man es nicht lesen kann...
Hier mal ein anderer:
http://media2.giga.de/2015/09/mgs-5-the-phantom-pain-gmp-geld-verdienen-tägliche-login-boni.jpg


----------



## solidus246 (8. September 2015)

Ich bin auch dafür, dass man sich ne Raubkopie zulegt um zu schauen ob dieses Spiel was für jemanden ist oder nicht. Schade für den Entwickler, klar. Ist der Publisher aber selber Schuld. Wer sich keinen Eindruck vom Spiel machen kann bis auf LP´s oder Test´s sollte nicht auf gut Glück sein hart erarbeitetes Geld verschwenden. Traurig, aber leider muss man zu solch blöden Maßnahmen greifen.


----------



## munsterbuster (8. September 2015)

Der Schutz hat bis heute gehalten.


----------



## alu355 (8. September 2015)

DRM -> Crack -> DRM -> Crack... und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier.


----------



## ChrisDeBear (8. September 2015)

munsterbuster schrieb:


> Der Schutz hat bis heute gehalten.



Nicht ganz. Bei Batman Arkham Knight, Lords of the Fallen und Hardline wurde Denuvo erfolgreich umgangen.
Wie sagt man so schön? 'Nichts hält für ewig' 
Alles nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Batze (8. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Natürlich.
> 
> Erwartest Du das die Crack Gruppen auf seriösen Seiten wie derspiegel.de oder chip.de. ihren Fortschritt öffentlich machen, am besten in Zusammenarbeit mit einem Redakteur?



Brauchen sie doch gar nicht. Dafür gibt es doch sowas wie PCG, die halten uns doch auf dem laufenden. Bringt wie gesagt jede menge Klicks, wie man gerade sieht.

Ist PCG jetzt noch seriös?


----------



## solidus246 (8. September 2015)

Warum nicht auch über die "Schattenseiten" des Internets und des Gamings berichten ? Ist nichts verkehrtes dran. Ich bin dem gegenüber sehr offen. Warum auch nicht  ?


----------



## belakor602 (8. September 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Vorallem, nicht bös gemeint: aber woher weißt du bzw. die User, die Probleme haben, dass es ohne Denuvo besser läuft? Bestes Beispiel ist doch das letzte Batman, an der Qualität war sicherlich nicht Denuvo schuld.



Wissen kann ichs nicht aber wenn etwas nicht rund läuft vermute ich erstmal auf sowas.Und bei LotF lief es ganz und gar nicht rund. Außerdem ich habe nix von einem Kopierschutz. Absolut gar nix. Deswegen hätte ich lieber jedes Element das Probleme schaffen könnte und ich nicht brauche, aus meinem Spiel entfernt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. September 2015)

News dann im Jahre 2025: "In Windows 12 kann Metal Gear 5 leider nicht gestartet werden, da der veraltete Kopierschutztreiber zu Problemen führt"


----------



## MichaelG (9. September 2015)

Mal denTeufel nicht an die Wand. Es langt schon das Theater um Starforce und Safedisc.


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (9. September 2015)

Dante26031992 schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Tatsache das es so gut wie KEINE Demos mehr gibt sondern eher diese Open/Closed Betas, die auch nicht jeder Zocken DARF, muss man sich ja weiterhelfen um nicht in irgendeiner Weise Geld zu verschwenden.
> 
> Beim PC ist man schon fast gezwungen Raubkopien als "Demo" zu verwenden, falls diese Mies sind hat man diese für immer.
> 
> Schade. . . aber die Wirtschaft Profitiert sogar von Raubkopierern  denkt mal drüber nach ^^



Demos senken fast immer den Gewinn. Deshalb gibt es sie kaum noch. Betas sind quasi die Demos von Heute. Meist ist hierfür eine Vorbestellung notwendig, da wenn das Spiel auch nur ein bischen was taugt und keine Vollkatastrophe ist es wahrscheinlich ist, dass nicht abbestellt wird.
Ob die Industrie profitiert kann man nicht wirklich sagen, da es nicht möglich ist die Anzahl an Schwarzkopierern festzustellen und vor allem nicht wie groß der eigentliche Verlust (welcher immer vorhanden ist) letzten Endes ausfällt. Ich persönlich denke, dass Spieler die sich ein Spiel kaufen nachdem sie es schon gezogen haben eher die Ausnahme sind. Deshalb ist es verständlich, dass die Industrie zum großen Teil versucht hiergegen zu steuern. Wie effektiv dies ist kann man nicht feststellen.

Versteh mich nicht falsch. Auch ich ziehe komplette Kopierschutz-/DRM-Freiheit vor, allerdings gibt es nunmal zu viele Unbekannten auf diesem Gebiet.


----------



## battschack (9. September 2015)

Crack ist da  @pcgames^^


----------



## billy336 (9. September 2015)

Bullshit was hier manche schreiben. 

Witcher 3 und fast alle gog Games sind ebenfalls auf einschlägigen Seiten zu finden und werden gesaugt was das Zeug hält obwohl kein drm. Genauso gibt's bei Steam auch ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht zum anspielen und testen des Spiels. Das hilft alles nix, also schiebt nicht die Schuld auf die Publisher. Leute saugen die Games, weil sie dafür nix zahlen 

können/wollen und nur die allerwenigsten kaufen sich das Game falls es gut ist dann wirklich. Verarscht euch nicht selbst. Sagt, dass ihrs lieber umsonst haben wollt und euch nen Dreck interessiert ob die Hersteller für ihr Produkt Geld bekommen oder nicht


----------



## battschack (9. September 2015)

billy336 schrieb:


> Bullshit was hier manche schreiben.
> 
> Witcher 3 und fast alle gog Games sind ebenfalls auf einschlägigen Seiten zu finden und werden gesaugt was das Zeug hält obwohl kein drm. Genauso gibt's bei Steam auch ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht zum anspielen und testen des Spiels. Das hilft alles nix, also schiebt nicht die Schuld auf die Publisher. Leute saugen die Games, weil sie dafür nix zahlen
> 
> können/wollen und nur die allerwenigsten kaufen sich das Game falls es gut ist dann wirklich. Verarscht euch nicht selbst. Sagt, dass ihrs lieber umsonst haben wollt und euch nen Dreck interessiert ob die Hersteller für ihr Produkt Geld bekommen oder nicht



Sicherlich gibt es leute die es laden das sie nix dafür zahlen. Aber die meisten hätten es auch nicht gekauft wenn es keine gecrackte version davon gibt.

Manche puplisher können froh sein das es cracks für ihre spiele gibt.... Ich hätte mir ohne ein crack dafür genug spiele nicht gekauft


----------



## matrixfehler (9. September 2015)

Da macht Kopierschutz sogar richtig Sinn... ^^


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2015)

p4nd4fri3nd schrieb:


> ...wie groß der eigentliche Verlust (welcher immer vorhanden ist)...



 ...und noch eine Mär die unbewiesen und unbeweisbar geglaubt wird...


----------



## Rabowke (9. September 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> ...und noch eine Mär die unbewiesen und unbeweisbar geglaubt wird...


... und diese Äußerungen sind besser?

 

Wenn mir jemand ernsthaft erzählen will, durch Raubkopien gäbe es keinen wirtschaftlichen Schaden, dann haben wir keine Diskussionsgrundlage. Man kann sich gern über die Höhe des Schadens unterhalten, klar. Die Schätzungen der Industrie sind auch mMn viel zu hoch bzw. zu optimistisch, aber von überhaupt keinem Schaden zu sprechen ist genauso sinnvoll. 

Gibt es denn jetzt eigentlich was neues zu MGS5? Ich mein, 17h in Peking dürfte doch schon gewesen sein, oder?


----------



## MichaelG (9. September 2015)

Wieso Peking? Es gibt doch schon Reviews?


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2015)

battschack schrieb:


> Aber die meisten hätten es auch nicht gekauft wenn es keine gecrackte version davon gibt.



ich schätze den anteil derer, die "raubkopien" als "demo" verwenden als verschwindend gering und völlig irrelevant ein.
wer das spiel einmal in lauffähiger form hat, der rennt in aller regel wohl kaum los und besorgt sich noch eine legale version.
wem willst du das erzählen? 
das sind dieselben ausflüchte und ausreden wie seit jahrzehnten mittlerweile.


----------



## Rabowke (9. September 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wieso Peking? Es gibt doch schon Reviews?


Hast du dir den Thread durchgelesen ... hier ging es darum, dass eine Gruppe aus China ein Datum und sogar Uhrzeit angegeben haben soll, wann der Crack zu MGS5 erscheinen soll. Das ganze wurde u.a. auf reddit verbreitet und hier diskutiert.

Ich hab schon am Anfang die Glaubwürdigkeit in Frage gestellt und konnte mir aus diesem Grund den kleinen Seitenhieb nicht verkneifen.


----------



## MichaelG (9. September 2015)

*Metal Gear Solid 5 und Mad Max mit Denuvos DRM-Schutz - MGS 5 angeblich denno...*

Ach so. Bin heute früh noch nicht ganz da.


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> ...und noch eine Mär die unbewiesen und unbeweisbar geglaubt wird...



da genügt ein blick auf die pc-verkaufszahlen, insbesondere von aaa-titeln.
außerdem sollte noch die fähigkeit 1 und 1 zusammenzuzählen vorhanden sein.


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und diese Äußerungen sind besser?



Nein, natürlich nicht  Aber man muss doch das Niveau angleichen 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand ernsthaft erzählen will, durch Raubkopien gäbe es keinen wirtschaftlichen Schaden, dann haben wir keine Diskussionsgrundlage.



Ja, dann haben wir diese in diesem Fall wirklich nicht. Nur: Wer liegt hier eigentlich in der Beweispflicht? Diejenigen die behaupten, es gäbe Schaden oder jene die behaupten, es gäbe keinen Schaden? Beweisen, dass es etwas NICHT gibt, ist per Definition unmöglich - allerdings lässt sich hier auch das Gegenteil - nämlich das es Schaden gibt - nicht beweisen.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Man kann sich gern über die Höhe des Schadens unterhalten, klar. Die Schätzungen der Industrie sind auch mMn viel zu hoch bzw. zu optimistisch, aber von überhaupt keinem Schaden zu sprechen ist genauso sinnvoll.



Doch, ist es (sinnvoll, ich nehme an Du wolltest sinnlos schreiben). Da ja ständig von Annahmen (die nicht mit Beweisen gleichstellbar sind...) ausgegangen wird, muss auch diese in Betracht gezogen werden.


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da genügt ein blick auf die pc-verkaufszahlen, insbesondere von aaa-titeln.
> außerdem sollte noch die fähigkeit 1 und 1 zusammenzuzählen vorhanden sein.



Verkaufszahlen von Witcher 3 ohne DRM gefällig?

http://time.com/3914342/witcher-3-sales/

Also bitte, keine Annahmen: Beweise bitteschön!


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Verkaufszahlen von Witcher 3 ohne DRM gefällig?
> 
> http://time.com/3914342/witcher-3-sales/
> 
> Also bitte, keine Annahmen: Beweise bitteschön!



die verkaufszahlen der konsolenfassung sind mehr als doppelt so hoch (steam und gog addiert) - bei einer vergleichsweise lächerlichen hardwarebasis.
(wobei wohl auf konsolen wohl noch sehr viel exemplare mehr zum vollpreis über die theke gingen)
und wenn das nun schon bei einer eigentlich auf dem pc heimischen reihe der fall ist, dann kannst du dir ja denken, wie erst bei anderen titeln aussieht. 
dass die drm-freie-version vorne liegt, ist wohl übrigens alleine dadurch zu begründen, dass die retail-version nicht bei steam aktiviert werden musste.

also bitte keine brocken rausgreifen, die einem in den kram passen, sondern die ganze wahrheit erzählen bitteschön! 


edit:

nicht 3mal, sondern "nur" doppelt so hoch. alle plattformen kommen also etwa auf dasselbe.


----------



## belakor602 (9. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich schätze den anteil derer, die "raubkopien" als "demo" verwenden als verschwindend gering und völlig irrelevant ein.
> wer das spiel einmal in lauffähiger form hat, der rennt in aller regel wohl kaum los und besorgt sich noch eine legale version.
> wem willst du das erzählen?
> das sind dieselben ausflüchte und ausreden wie seit jahrzehnten mittlerweile.



Wenn wir von reichen Ländern reden gewiss. Aber man darf nicht vergessen dass die meisten Raubkopien in ärmeren Gebieten wie Ost-Europa, Asien etc.. stattfinden wo sie sowieso kein oder wenig Geld für Spiele haben und die Spiele die sie raubkopieren auf irgendwelchen alten Mühlen installieren die nichtmal die Mindestanforderungen einhalten und irgendwie mit 15 fps rumdümpeln.

Bzw in reichen Ländern die Prinzip-Raubkopierer die zu geizig sind um echtes Geld für Spiele auszugeben und weit weniger spielen würden wenn sie nicht raubkopieren würden. 

Gibt sicher noch viel mehr Gründe aber ich glaub nicht dass ohne Raubkopieren mehr als 10% (großzügig geschätzt) mehr Sales entstehen würden.



Bonkic schrieb:


> die verkaufszahlen der konsolenfassung sind über 3  mal so hoch (steam und gog addiert)



Quelle?


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die verkaufszahlen der konsolenfassung sind über 3 mal so hoch (steam und gog addiert)



= Beweis - nur - wovon?



Bonkic schrieb:


> - bei einer vergleichsweise lächerlichen hardwarebasis.



Beweist genau was?



Bonkic schrieb:


> (wobei _wohl_ auf konsolen _wohl_ noch sehr viel exemplare mehr zum vollpreis über die theke gingen)



= Annahme...



Bonkic schrieb:


> und wenn das nun schon bei einer eigentlich auf dem pc heimischen reihe der fall ist, _dann kannst du dir ja denken_, wie erst bei anderen titeln aussieht.



...und noch eine Annahme... 



Bonkic schrieb:


> dass die drm-freie-version vorne liegt, ist wohl übrigens alleine dadurch zu begründen, dass die retail-version nicht bei steam aktiviert werden musste.



...und noch eine...



Bonkic schrieb:


> also bitte keine brocken rausgreifen, die einem in den kram passen, sondern die ganze wahrheit erzählen bitteschön!



Der "Kram" den ich _behaupte_, ist der: Es spielt für die Verkaufszahlen keine Rolle, ob ein Spiel Kopiergeschützt ist oder nicht. Diese _Annahme_ ist genauso legitim wie die _Annahme_, dass illegale Kopien geschäftsschädigend sind.


----------



## Vordack (9. September 2015)

Um den Redi's die News vorwegzunehmen * Der Crack für MGS macht Fortschritte*: 

https://www.reddit.com/r/CrackStatus/comments/3k4fi1/metal_gear_solid_v_has_been_cracked/

Noch nicht perfekt, aber es geht voran...


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Der "Kram" den ich _behaupte_, ist der: Es spielt für die Verkaufszahlen keine Rolle, ob ein Spiel Kopiergeschützt ist oder nicht.



wenn du nur das behauptest, könnte ich dir nicht widersprechen.
weil ich es schlicht nicht weiß/ nicht wissen kann. 

nur wir sind uns doch wohl einig, das "raubkopien" auf pc ein (viel) größeres problem sind als auf konsolen.
dafür reicht wie gesagt der blick auf die verkaufszahlen.
aber die diskussion wurde schon zu oft geführt.


----------



## Vordack (9. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nur wir sind uns doch wohl einig, das "raubkopien" auf pc ein (viel) größeres problem sind als auf konsolen.



Das ist doch klar wie Klossbrühe und vollkommen logisch da raubkopieren auf dem PC wesentlich einfacher ist und keine Hardware Änderungen erfordert. Falls daß auf Konsolen nicht mehr notwendig ist bitte ich um entschuldigung 

Zusätzlich braucht man, um ein gecracktes Spiel auf Konsole zu spielen, erst mal nen PC um sich das Image zu brennen, ich denke nicht alle Konsoleros haben einen PC. Natürlich können sie sich das Image bveim Kumpel holen, nur bei PC Spielen fällt diese "Hürde" weg.


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das ist doch klar wie Klossbrühe und vollkommen logisch da raubkopieren auf dem PC wesentlich einfacher ist und keine Hardware Änderungen erfordert.



natürlich ist das logisch.
trotzdem wollen das einige nicht einsehen oder behaupten sogar das gegenteil.


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn du nur das behauptest, könnte ich dir nicht widersprechen.
> weil ich es schlicht nicht weiß/ nicht wissen kann.



Danke, um mehr ging es mir eigentlich gar nicht: Aber das Gebetmühlen-/Reflex-artige behaupten, dass Raubkopien ein Problem sind, ruft - leider - auch bei mir immer wieder den Reflex hervor, darauf zu antworten. 



Bonkic schrieb:


> nur wir sind uns doch wohl einig, das "raubkopien" auf pc ein (viel) größeres problem sind als auf Konsolen.
> dafür reicht wie gesagt der blick auf die verkaufszahlen.



Jjjjjjjj....nein, sind wir nicht  Aus einem einfachen Grund: Weil für mich bereits die Annahme, "Raub"-kopien seien (ganz grundsätzlich) ein Problem nicht meiner Wahrnehmung des Phänomens entspricht. Ich gebe Dir natürlich recht, wenn Du schreibst, "Raub"-kopien seien auf Konsolen schwieriger zu bewerkstelligen als auf PCs - aber damit hat es sich dann auch schon.


----------



## Vordack (9. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> natürlich ist das logisch.
> trotzdem wollen das einige nicht einsehen oder behaupten sogar das gegenteil.



Ich denke Frullos Problem, womit er ja auch Recht hat, ist daß man es nicht wirklich Beweisen kann wie sich Spiel XXX ohne KS verkauft hätte bzw. mit einem anderen. Mann kan nicht in der Zeit zurückreisen und das Spiel ohne KS noch mal Releasen um an die Zahlen zu kommen...

@Topic
Ich glaube es gibt Leute die kopieren illegal und es gibt Leute die kaufen legal. Das ist eine grundsätzliche Einstellung. Die Leute die ein Spiel nur dann Raubkopieren wenn es keinen KS hat sind mMn gering, genauso wie die Leute die ein Spiel nur kaufen wenn es keinen KS hat. Das hebt sich wohl irgendwie auf.

Ich denke wenn ein KS unknackbar wäre (was imho nicht machbar ist) dann würden die VK Zahlen steigen. Ja, und es ist bestimmt auch Verkaufsfördernd wenn ein Spiel nicht direkt zum Release gecrackt ist, nur ist die Auswirkung wohl nicht ganz so hoch wie viele behaupten und diferieren natürlich auch von Spiel zu Spiel, je nach Preis und Qualität.

Mir persönlich ist es sowas von latte was für einen KS ein Spiel hat. Wenn ich ein Spiel mag kaufe ich es mir. Wenn es einen KS hat den ich nicht mag hol ich mir nen Crack.


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich denke Frullos Problem, womit er ja auch Recht hat, ist daß man es nicht wirklich Beweisen kann wie sich Spiel XXX ohne KS verkauft hätte bzw. mit einem anderen. Mann kan nicht in der Zeit zurückreisen und das Spiel ohne KS noch mal Releasen um an die Zahlen zu kommen...



Danke, aber ein Problem habe ich damit eigentlich nicht   



Vordack schrieb:


> ...Ich glaube es gibt Leute die kopieren illegal und es gibt Leute die kaufen legal...
> ...Wenn ich ein Spiel mag kaufe ich es mir. Wenn es einen KS hat den ich nicht mag hol ich mir nen Crack...



Der erste Satz deutet darauf hin, dass es sich um 2 verschiedene Gruppen von Leuten handelt: Diejenigen die illegal kopieren und diejenigen die legal kaufen.
Die zwei letzten Sätze sagen jedoch aus, dass man gleichzeitig zu beiden Gruppen gehören kann: Zu denen die (zuerst) legal kaufen und (dann) illegal kopieren. Ich find das ja sowas von geil


----------



## Vordack (9. September 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Danke, aber ein Problem habe ich damit eigentlich nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du etwas nicht verstehst ist das nicht Dein Problem??????? Wessen dann?

Es ist eben nicht alles immer schwarz oder weiß lieber Frullo  Zitate aus dem Kontext reissen kannst Du gut  

Wenn Du nicht verstehst was ich geschrieben habe würde es helfen nachzufragen und es nicht ins lächerliche zu ziehen. Wenn Du etwas nicht verstehst IST das nämlich Dein Problem  

Und ja, die große Mehrheit ist kauft entweder legal ein oder kauft eben nicht legal ein, da ist es egal welcher KS verwendet wird; entweder sie kennen sich aus oder wollen sich nicht auskennen. Bei einen geringeren Anteil kommt es auf den KS an ob das Spiel gekauft wird oder nicht. Ich persönlich kenne KEINEN im meinem Bekanntenkreis der seine illegale Ader von des Kopierschutz abhängig macht der verwendet wird.


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2015)

Da herrschen wohl einige Missverständnisse: 



Vordack schrieb:


> Wenn Du etwas nicht verstehst ist das nicht Dein Problem??????? Wessen dann?



Mh, ich behaupte doch schon die längste Zeit, dass sich der angebliche Schaden nicht beweisen lässt - Du hast mich doch mit Deiner Aussage bestätigt - wennschon, dennschon haben andere ein Problem damit (das es sich nicht beweisen lässt) - oder verstehe ich da wieder etwas falsch?



Vordack schrieb:


> Es ist eben nicht alles immer schwarz oder weiß lieber Frullo  Zitate aus dem Kontext reissen kannst Du gut



Meine Absicht war nicht ein falscher Kontext, sondern eben ein neuer Kontext  Den Du übrigens bestätigt hast: Es ist eben nicht immer alles schwarz oder weiss, lieber Vordack 



Vordack schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht verstehst was ich geschrieben habe würde es helfen nachzufragen und es nicht ins lächerliche zu ziehen.



Das war keinesfalls meine Absicht, daher entschuldige ich mich für die verursachte Empfindung  



Vordack schrieb:


> Wenn Du etwas nicht verstehst IST das nämlich Dein Problem



Nicht zwingend: Kann auch am Sender liegen  



Vordack schrieb:


> Und ja, die große Mehrheit ist kauft entweder legal ein oder kauft eben nicht legal ein, da ist es egal welcher KS verwendet wird; entweder sie kennen sich aus oder wollen sich nicht auskennen. Bei einen geringeren Anteil kommt es auf den KS an ob das Spiel gekauft wird oder nicht. Ich persönlich kenne KEINEN im meinem Bekanntenkreis der seine illegale Ader von des Kopierschutz abhängig macht der verwendet wird.



Doch! Dich selbst! Du hast doch geschrieben, dass Du Dir ev. einen Crack besorgst, wenn Dir ein KS nicht passt. Du selbst bist ein Beweis dafür, dass es nicht Schwarz ODER Weiss ist, sondern das dazwischen unzählige Schattierungen möglich sind. Aber trotzdem behauptest Du, dass es Schwarz ODER Weiss ist... Bitte hilft mir, dieses Missverständnis aufzuklären, danke!


----------



## Vordack (9. September 2015)

Lieber Frullo,

wie soll ich auf Deine Argumente eingehen wenn Du mich nicht verstehen willst.



			
				Frullo schrieb:
			
		

> Aber trotzdem behauptest Du, dass es Schwarz ODER Weiss ist





			
				Vordack schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eben nicht alles immer schwarz oder weiß lieber Frullo



Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe und mich der KS nervt hole ich mir nen Crack. Das kann ich mit *meinem* Rechtsempfinden vereinbaren 

Ach ja, ich empfehle Dir nicht immer die Schuld an Deinem mißverstehen auf den Sender zu schieben, es ist hilfreich auch mal darüber nachzudenken was man nicht versteht, das hilft  Oder es nochmal zu lesen, dann hätte ich mir eventuel ersparen können Dich und mich oben zu zitieren


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Lieber Frullo,
> 
> wie soll ich auf Deine Argumente eingehen wenn Du mich nicht verstehen willst.



Lieber Vordack, Deine _Annahme_ ist falsch.



Vordack schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe und mich der KS nervt hole ich mir nen Crack. Das kann ich mit *meinem* Rechtsempfinden vereinbaren



Trotzdem holst Du Dir nen Crack. Was in der Schwarz ODER Weiss-Fraktion eindeutig und unmissverständlich als Schwarz gilt. Das spricht jedoch gegen Dein Rechtsempfinden - und dennoch muss Deines Erachtens die Mehrheit derjenigen die sich eine Crack holen als Schwarz gelten, obschon es für Dich selbst nicht gilt. Sorry, aber für mich ist das entweder heuchlerisch oder ein Widerspruch. Wenn Du jetzt nicht verstehst, warum ich auf diesen Schluss komme, dann liegt das garantiert nicht an meinem mangelnden Verständnis Deiner Aussagen.


----------



## Vordack (9. September 2015)

Häh? Du legst mir irgendwelche Worte in den Mund, verstehst mein Geschriebenes absichtlich falsch und erwartest von mir daß ich darauf einegehe? No, sorry, dazu habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## billy336 (9. September 2015)

Es ist doch hoffentlich jedem klar, dass 90% aller Jugendlicher, die 50€ Taschengeld im Monat bekommen diese für ein Spiel ausgeben dass die haben möchten... Es sei denn es gibt es für lau. Dann nehmen sie das Spiel umsonst und kaufen sich von ihrem Taschengeld lieber Zigaretten, Klamotten was weiß ich. Und ihr wollt hier erzählen dass dadurch kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden entsteht??

sicher gibt's n paar Erwachsene die vleicht ein Spiel zum testen illegal herunterladen und es sich vielleicht dann kaufen aber mal ehrlich. Welchen 12-17 jährige kennt ihr, der sich ein gecracktes Spiel anschließend kauft weil der die Entwickler unterstützen möchte?? Und auf den einschlägigen Seiten tummeln sich Tausende davon... Und Sätze wie "verdammt, immer noch kein Crack? Dann werd ich's wohl kaufen müssen" habe ich schon gefühlte 1 Million mal gelesen. Wer was anderes behauptet hat entweder keine Ahnung oder ist ein Einzelfall


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2015)

Lieber Vordack,

Ich lege Dir gar nichts in den Mund - wenn, dann verstehe ich Dich falsch. Dahinter liegt, wie bereits erwähnt, keine Absicht. Es besteht aber auch die Möglichkeit, dass Du Dich nicht so unmissverständlich ausdrückst, wie Du selbst glaubst - auch das ist möglich. Was von beidem zutrifft - im übrigen auch ein Fall, wo das eine das andere nicht ausschliessen muss - lass ich einfach offen. Es spielt schlussendlich auch keine Rolle, da bis auf ein paar verletzte Gefühle kein Schaden entstehen kann.

Ich habe auch nicht die Absicht, Dich persönlich anzugreifen. Wieso auch - ich kenne Dich nicht und Du hast mir meines Wissens nie was zuleide getan.

Aber aus Deinen Aussagen habe ich folgendes geschlossen:



Du selbst holst Dir einen Crack, wenn Du ein Spiel gekauft hast, Dir aber ein KS gegen den Strich geht.
Du kannst diese Art des Raubkopierens mit Deinem Gewissen vereinbaren.
 Du glaubst jedoch, dass die Mehrheit der Raubkopien die gezogen werden nicht mit Deinem Gewissen vereinbar wären. Das schliesse ich daraus, weil Du geschrieben hast "_Ich denke wenn ein KS unknackbar wäre (was imho nicht machbar ist) dann würden die VK Zahlen steigen_".

Mein Frage an Dich, falls meine letzte Schlussfolgerung korrekt ist: Warum glaubst Du das? Weil Du in Deinem Bekanntenkreis - abgesehen von Dir selbst - niemanden kennst der sich Raubkopien nach mit Deinem Gewissen vereinbaren Prinzipien zieht? Weisst Du denn mit absoluter Sicherheit, nach welchen Prinzipien Dein gesamter Bekanntenkreis handelt?


----------



## Vordack (9. September 2015)

@billy

Das durch Raubkopien KEIN wirtschaftlicher Schaden entseht kann man nicht behaupten da es nicht stimmt. Die jugendlichen würden aber das Spiel immer RKen, unabhängig welcher KS drauf ist, wie Du selber schreibst.

Also ist der wirtschaftliche Schaden der durch die 50 Euro jugendlichen entsteht völlig unabhängig davon ob ein KS exisitert oder nicht. Genau das habe ich oben geschrieben.


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2015)

billy336 schrieb:


> Es ist doch hoffentlich jedem klar, dass 90% aller Jugendlicher, die 50€ Taschengeld im Monat bekommen diese für ein Spiel ausgeben dass die haben möchten... Es sei denn es gibt es für lau. Dann nehmen sie das Spiel umsonst und kaufen sich von ihrem Taschengeld lieber Zigaretten, Klamotten was weiß ich. Und ihr wollt hier erzählen dass dadurch kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden entsteht??



Du triffst, wie viele andere hier, eine Menge Annahmen... z.B. die vom jugendlichen Gamer: Wie wär's mit Durchschnittsalter 32? Durchschnittsalter der Spieler ist 32 • Eurogamer.de 



billy336 schrieb:


> sicher gibt's n paar Erwachsene die vleicht ein Spiel zum testen illegal herunterladen und es sich vielleicht dann kaufen aber mal ehrlich. Welchen 12-17 jährige kennt ihr, der sich ein gecracktes Spiel anschließend kauft weil der die Entwickler unterstützen möchte?? Und auf den einschlägigen Seiten tummeln sich Tausende davon... Und Sätze wie "verdammt, immer noch kein Crack? Dann werd ich's wohl kaufen müssen" habe ich schon gefühlte 1 Million mal gelesen. Wer was anderes behauptet hat entweder keine Ahnung oder ist ein Einzelfall



Ja, ich bin mit dem Internet auch schon durch mit lesen, wäre echt Zeit das da wieder mal was Neues gepostet wird


----------



## billy336 (9. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> @billy
> 
> Das durch Raubkopien KEIN wirtschaftlicher Schaden entseht kann man nicht behaupten da es nicht stimmt. Die jugendlichen würden aber das Spiel immer RKen, unabhängig welcher KS drauf ist, wie Du selber schreibst.
> 
> Also ist der wirtschaftliche Schaden der durch die 50 Euro jugendlichen entsteht völlig unabhängig davon ob ein KS exisitert oder nicht. Genau das habe ich oben geschrieben.



Nein, die jugendlichen kaufen sich das Game, wenn es keinen Crack gibt, der Crack verspätet kommt, das Spiel für Konsole ist oder ein reines online-Game ist.



Frullo schrieb:


> Du triffst, wie viele andere hier, eine Menge  Annahmen... z.B. die vom jugendlichen Gamer: Wie wär's mit  Durchschnittsalter 32? Durchschnittsalter der Spieler ist 32 • Eurogamer.de


http://www.eurogamer.de/articles/durchschnittsalter-der-spieler-ist-32 
ist doch plunsen was die mehrzahl ist. Gibt genug tausende zwischen 12-17 die gern zocken...


----------



## Vordack (9. September 2015)

billy336 schrieb:


> Nein, die jugendlichen kaufen sich das Game, wenn es keinen Crack gibt, der Crack verspätet kommt, das Spiel für Konsole ist oder ein reines online-Game ist.



Also haben sie doch das Geld? Du hast doch gesagt sie haben nicht genug...

Außerdem habe ich weiter oben geschrieben daß es auch auf das Spiel ankommt, ein ungecracktes GTA V würden viele kaufen, ein ungecracktes... Spiel mit ner 50er Bewertung dann wohl eher nicht. Wie gesagt, nicht alles ist schwarz und weiß.


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das durch Raubkopien KEIN wirtschaftlicher Schaden entseht kann man nicht behaupten da es nicht stimmt.



 Klar kann man, weil sich das Gegenteil nicht beweisen lässt - hast Du selbst so eloquent erklärt: "_Ich denke Frullos Problem, womit er ja auch Recht hat, ist daß man es nicht wirklich Beweisen kann wie sich Spiel XXX ohne KS verkauft hätte bzw. mit einem anderen. Mann kan nicht in der Zeit zurückreisen und das Spiel ohne KS noch mal Releasen um an die Zahlen zu kommen._" 

Wenn man etwas nicht _beweisen_ kann, ist und bleibt es eine _Behauptung_. Und einer Behauptung mit einer Gegenbehauptung zu begegnen kann man nicht nur, sondern soll man.


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2015)

billy336 schrieb:


> ist doch plunsen was die mehrzahl ist. Gibt genug tausende zwischen 12-17 die gern zocken...



Ja, den Beweis, dass sie ihre 50 Euronen für das Game ausgegeben hätten wirst Du uns auch für immer schuldig bleiben...


----------



## billy336 (9. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also haben sie doch das Geld? Du hast doch gesagt sie haben nicht genug...
> 
> Außerdem habe ich weiter oben geschrieben daß es auch auf das Spiel ankommt, ein ungecracktes GTA V würden viele kaufen, ein ungecracktes... Spiel mit ner 50er Bewertung dann wohl eher nicht. Wie gesagt, nicht alles ist schwarz und weiß.



WIr gehen hier immernoch vom durchschnitts jugendlichen aus, der sich mit seinen 50€ taschengeld entweder das Spiel kauft oder Zigaretten/klamotten ect.



> Ja, den Beweis, dass sie ihre 50 Euronen für das Game ausgegeben hätten wirst Du uns auch für immer schuldig bleiben...



Wenns euch Spaß macht könnt ihr euch gern selber weiter verarschen. Natürlich muss erst bewiesen werden ob jemand die 100€ mitnehmen würde die auf der Straße liegen oder ob er sie zur Polizei bringt. Wer ein Beweis haben will braucht sich nur durch die einschlägigen Foren lesen, wer sich das Bild vom gewissenhaften 12 Jährigen einreden will, der sein Taschengeld für ein Spiel ausgibt um die Entwickler zu unterstützen das er auch für Lau haben könnte, kann das natürlich auch machen. Damit will ich nicht ausschliessen dass es vielleicht irgendwo auf der Welt so einen Menschen gibt...


----------



## BiJay (9. September 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Klar kann man, weil sich das Gegenteil nicht beweisen lässt - hast Du selbst so eloquent erklärt: "_Ich denke Frullos Problem, womit er ja auch Recht hat, ist daß man es nicht wirklich Beweisen kann wie sich Spiel XXX ohne KS verkauft hätte bzw. mit einem anderen. Mann kan nicht in der Zeit zurückreisen und das Spiel ohne KS noch mal Releasen um an die Zahlen zu kommen._"
> 
> Wenn man etwas nicht _beweisen_ kann, ist und bleibt es eine _Behauptung_. Und einer Behauptung mit einer Gegenbehauptung zu begegnen kann man nicht nur, sondern soll man.


Es lässt sich nicht beweisen, dass Raubkopien keinen wirtschaftlichen Schaden verursachen? Hö? Reicht doch schon eine Umfrage zu machen, ob jemand das Spiel gekauft hätte, wenn die Möglichkeit einer Raubkopie nicht bestünde. Dass man dafür genug Beispiele findet, lässt sich eigentlich schon in einigen Foren finden, wie z.B. billy336 erwähnte, also gibt es mehr als 0% jener Leute und, schwupps, haben wir den Schaden gefunden. Was man nicht beweisen kann, ist die Höhe des Schadens.


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2015)

billy336 schrieb:


> Wenns euch Spaß macht könnt ihr euch gern selber weiter verarschen. Natürlich muss erst bewiesen werden ob jemand die 100€ mitnehmen würde die auf der Straße liegen oder ob er sie zur Polizei bringt.



Schlechtes Beispiel. Versuch's mal mit einer Brieftasche in der 100 Euronen UND ein Ausweis liegen - was denkst Du, sieht's da noch gleich aus?



billy336 schrieb:


> Wer ein Beweis haben will braucht sich nur durch die Foren lesen, wer sich das Bild vom gewissenhaften 12 Jährigen einreden will, der sein Taschengeld für ein Spiel ausgibt um die Entwickler zu unterstützen das er auch für Lau haben könnte, kann das natürlich auch machen. Damit will ich nicht ausschliessen dass es nicht vielleicht irgendwo auf der Welt so einen Menschen gibt...



Mein 12-jähriger Sohn hat sich Minecraft gekauft. Minecraft! Nichts wofür es nicht Eine Million und Einen Crack geben würde. Aber er hat es sich gekauft, ohne mein Zutun.
Logischerweise kann ich von ihm nicht auf den Rest der 12-jährigen auf diesem Planeten schliessen. Aber wenn ich es nicht kann, warum sollte es dann für Dich möglich sein?


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Es lässt sich nicht beweisen, dass Raubkopien keinen wirtschaftlichen Schaden verursachen? Hö? Reicht doch schon eine Umfrage zu machen, ob jemand das Spiel gekauft hätte, wenn die Möglichkeit einer Raubkopie nicht bestünde. Dass man dafür genug Beispiele findet, lässt sich eigentlich schon in einigen Foren finden, wie z.B. billy336 erwähnte, also gibt es mehr als 0% jener Leute und, schwupps, haben wir den Schaden gefunden. Was man nicht beweisen kann, ist die Höhe des Schadens.



Umfragen in Foren? Jay, wir haben den Beweis!


----------



## KiIlBiIl (9. September 2015)

Fakt ist einfach das Die Spieleindustrie selbst schuld ist das Spiele auf Illegalen Tauschbörsen landen und sich da großer Beliebtheit erfreuen. Ich erinnere euch nur mal an Titel wie AC:Unity, Batman:ArkhamNight, Call of Duty (Der letzen 3 Jahre), Alien:ColonialMariens... Soll ich weiter machen? 

All das sind Vollpreistitel oder auch AAA Titel die in einem Desolatem Zustand released wurden für die gut und gerne 50-60 Euro veranschlagt wurden... 
Wie oft haben wir Gamer uns verarschen lassen von Werbung und im Endeffekt sah das Spiel nicht annähernd so aus wie angekündigt oder es fehlten ganze Features... 
Wer sich durch LP's oder Steam Reviews kein fundiertes Bild eines Spiel machen kann oder will, der greift eben auf die Illegalen Kopien zurück bevor man 50 Euro in den Sand setzt... 

Da sag ich nur "Selber Schuld liebe Publisher!"


----------



## billy336 (9. September 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Schlechtes Beispiel. Versuch's mal mit einer Brieftasche in der 100 Euronen UND ein Ausweis liegen - was denkst Du, sieht's da noch gleich aus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann geh doch jetzt mal zu deinem Sohn und frag ihn ob er 19,95€ Taschengeld haben möchte mit dem er sich kaufen kann was er möchte. Einzige Bedingung ist, dass er eine gecrackte Version von Minecraft benutzen muss, die sich aber in nichts von der legalen Version unterscheidet... Ich behaupte jetzt mal ganz frech, wenn er auf das Geld verzichtet weil er lieber die Hersteller unterstützt, gehört er zu den Ausnahmen von denen es nicht mehr als ne Hand voll gibt...


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2015)

billy336 schrieb:


> Dann geh doch jetzt mal zu deinem Sohn und frag ihn ob er 19,95€ Taschengeld haben möchte mit dem er sich kaufen kann was er möchte. Einzige Bedingung ist, dass er eine gecrackte Version von Minecraft benutzen muss, die sich aber in nichts von der legalen Version unterscheidet... Ich behaupte jetzt mal ganz frech, wenn er auf das Geld verzichtet weil er lieber die Hersteller unterstützt, gehört er zu den Ausnahmen von denen es nicht mehr als ne Hand voll gibt...



Sorry, aber Dein schlechtes Bild von Jugendlichen habe ich nun mal nicht. Zumindest nicht für die Mehrheit. Das es solche gibt, bezweifle ich nicht - allerdings bezweifle ich dann eben bei solchen, dass sie sich überhaupt ein Spiel kaufen würden, wenn es dieses nicht als RK gäbe.


----------



## BiJay (9. September 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Umfragen in Foren? Jay, wir haben den Beweis!


Da es irrelevant ist, ob man eine breite Masse von Spielern befragt, ist eine solche Umfrage wirklich ausreichend. Es geht ja nur um die Existenz solcher Personen und nicht um eine statistisch aussagekräfte Verteilung.


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Da es irrelevant ist, ob man eine breite Masse von Spielern befragt, ist eine solche Umfrage wirklich ausreichend. Es geht ja nur um die Existenz solcher Personen und nicht um eine statistisch aussagekräfte Verteilung.



Doch, natürlich geht es darum - da Raubkopien auch eine wirtschaftlich positive Wirkung haben können: Wenn diese dann höher als oder gleich hoch wie die negative Wirkung ist, dann ist de facto kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden vorhanden...


----------



## BiJay (9. September 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Doch, natürlich geht es darum - da Raubkopien auch eine wirtschaftlich positive Wirkung haben können: Wenn diese dann höher als oder gleich hoch wie die negative Wirkung ist, dann ist de facto kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden vorhanden...


Ah, okay, so meinst du das. Wäre trotzdem überraschend, wenn dies überwiegen würde.


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ah, okay, so meinst du das. Wäre trotzdem überraschend, wenn dies überwiegen würde.



Warum?


----------



## BiJay (9. September 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Warum?


Weil ich denke, dass der Verlust von potentiellen Käufern dem Gewinn von Käufern nachdem sie es raubkopiert haben überwiegt. Wäre der Gewinn wirklich so lukrativ, würden sich Demos ja mehr lohnen, aber die wurden größtenteils abgeschafft, weil der Nutzen zu gering war. Es wäre also überraschend, wenn dies doch anders wäre, obwohl natürlich die Möglichkeit bestünde.


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Weil ich denke, dass der Verlust von potentiellen Käufern dem Gewinn von Käufern nachdem sie es raubkopiert haben überwiegt. Wäre der Gewinn wirklich so lukrativ, würden sich Demos ja mehr lohnen, aber die wurden größtenteils abgeschafft, weil der Nutzen zu gering war. Es wäre also überraschend, wenn dies doch anders wäre, obwohl natürlich die Möglichkeit bestünde.



Ein Verlust wäre tatsächlich nur dann gegeben, wenn der Raubkopierer sich das Spiel gekauft hätte, wenn es keine Raubkopie gäbe. Andernfalls könnte eine Raubkopie nicht als Verlust gewertet werden, sind wir uns da einig?

Falls ja:

Ein Gewinn ist dann gegeben, wenn sich jemand aufgrund einer Raubkopie das Spiel kauft. Sind wir uns da ebenfalls einig?

Falls ja:

Hier einige mögliche Gründe, warum sich jemand aufgrund einer Raubkopie dazu entschliessen könnte, das Spiel zu kaufen (die Liste soll nicht abschliessend sein):


Jemand spielt die RK bei einem Freund und beschliesst, sich das Spiel zuzulegen.
Jemand hat das Spiel tatsächlich als Demo verwendet.
Jemand erfährt, dass ein RK-Spiel von der Spieleschmiede unter Miteinbeziehung der Community erweitert werden soll, also kauft sich dieser das Spiel um ein Mitspracherecht zu erhalten.
Jemand stellt fest, dass das gekaufte Spiel deutlichen Mehrwert gegenüber der RK liefert: Updates, Patches, Gratis-DLCs, Community-Features, Multiplayer mit Ladder, integriertes Modding....
Ein anfänglich als überhöht empfundener Preis fällt auf einen als annehmbar empfundenen Preis
Dem Spiel wurden zwischenzeitlich Features hinzugefügt, die einen Kauf rechtfertigen (Beispiel Sim-City-Offline-Modus)

Ich sage nicht, dass meine Behauptungen stimmen müssen. Möglicherweise irre ich mich und der wirtschaftliche Schaden ist vorhanden und sogar immens: Nur deutet meine bisherige Erfahrung auf das Gegenteil hin: Es wurden noch nie so viele Spiele produziert wie heute. Es wurde noch nie so viel Geld mit Spielen gemacht wie heute. Spiele ohne KS können sich genauso gut verkaufen wie Spiele mit KS. Ich habe noch nie von einer Spieleschmiede gehört die schliessen musste, weil ihr Spiel super war aber zu wenig gekauft - dafür tonnenweise RKert - wurde.


----------



## BiJay (9. September 2015)

Ich würde deine Gründe eigentlich alle grob damit zusammenfassen, dass die Raubkopie als erweiterte Demo genutzt wurde. Manche davon haben sogar nicht wirklich etwas mit der Raubkopie zu tun.



Frullo schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht, dass meine Behauptungen stimmen müssen. Möglicherweise irre ich mich und der wirtschaftliche Schaden ist vorhanden und sogar immens: Nur deutet meine bisherige Erfahrung auf das Gegenteil hin: Es wurden noch nie so viele Spiele produziert wie heute. Es wurde noch nie so viel Geld mit Spielen gemacht wie heute. Spiele ohne KS können sich genauso gut verkaufen wie Spiele mit KS. Ich habe noch nie von einer Spieleschmiede gehört die schliessen musste, weil ihr Spiel super war aber zu wenig gekauft - dafür tonnenweise RKert - wurde.


Also der Zuwachs der Spielebranche hat wohl kaum etwas mit den Raubkopien zu tun. Videospiele haben sich gesellschaftlich besser etabliert und sind massentauglicher geworden. Dennoch gibt es sehr viele Spieleentwickler, die es schwer haben auf dem Markt, speziell Indie-Entwickler. In meinen Augen sind Raubkopien bestimmt nicht der alleinige Grund dafür, dass ein Spiel sich schlecht verkauft, aber es gibt einige Indie-Entwickler, die das behaupten. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass Raubkopien einen Einfluss haben - wie groß der ist, ist aber wirklich schwer einzuschätzen. Gerade bei mittelmäßigen Spielen denke ich, dass Raubkopien sogar mehr schaden. Da sollte der Demo-Aspekt nicht mehr so gut ziehen, weil man einfach für ein mittelmäßiges Spiel dann weniger bereit ist dann doch dafür zu zahlen. Genauso bei Spielen ohne Widerspielbarkeitswert oder generell kurzen Spielen. Es gibt also sicherlich Spiele, wo Raubkopien mehr schaden können.


----------



## battschack (9. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich schätze den anteil derer, die "raubkopien" als "demo" verwenden als verschwindend gering und völlig irrelevant ein.
> wer das spiel einmal in lauffähiger form hat, der rennt in aller regel wohl kaum los und besorgt sich noch eine legale version.
> wem willst du das erzählen?
> das sind dieselben ausflüchte und ausreden wie seit jahrzehnten mittlerweile.



Ich will das nicht als ausrede benutzen.

Aber würden wirklich viele davon auch das zeug dann kaufen wenn es kein crack geben würde?

Also ich habe viele spiele geladen und dann online gekauft. Vorher hätte ich nicht ein cent dafür ausgegeben.

Gebe auch zu viele geladen und niemals gekauft zu haben aber die habe ich allerdings meistens auch nie länger wie 30minuten gespielt...

Gebe dir ja recht das großteil davon es durchspielt und das wars entwickler keinen cent davon sehen. Aber ich denke auch es würde nicht wirklich viel unterschied beim umsatz geben. 
Die kopierer würden es sich dann 5x überlegen ein spiel zu kaufen auch wenn es kein crack gibt.

Guter Multiplayer part und sie sind gezwungen es zu kaufen. Spiele wie witcher schauen da natürlich doof in die röhre aber was will man machen solange es möglich ist.


----------



## MichaelG (9. September 2015)

*Metal Gear Solid 5 und Mad Max mit Denuvos DRM-Schutz - MGS 5 angeblich denno...*



Bonkic schrieb:


> da genügt ein blick auf die pc-verkaufszahlen, insbesondere von aaa-titeln.
> außerdem sollte noch die fähigkeit 1 und 1 zusammenzuzählen vorhanden sein.



Blödsinn. Schon allein aus dem Grund weil z.B. auf einem der größten Märkte (USA) der PC nur eine Nebenrolle spielt und die Konsolen auch in Deutschland einen starken Marktanteil besitzen. Was wäre wenn ohne Raubkopien ist absolut fiktiv.

Einziger Fakt ist, daß Raubkopien wirtschaftliche Schäden verursachen. Wie hoch kennt nicht mal meine Glaskugel. Aber der Schaden ist da. Insbesondere in Regionen mit tradtionell extrem hohen Raubkopieranteil (Südostasien mit teils 90% Raubkopieanteil).


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2015)

Fakt ist: Viele in diesem Thread können Fakten und Annahmen nicht unterscheiden


----------



## Buttonsmasher (9. September 2015)

Alsp Piraten würde ich nicht sagen. Ich bedrohe ja keinen damit. Ich habe keine Muskete oder einen Säbel noch eine Augenklappe ich verbiete mir das die Ordnungshüter mich so nennen. Ich möchte ,,Herr Meister Dieb,, genannt werden. Ich tut du keinem was, ich will doch nur Spielen ).
 Ne ja mal im ernst so lange es mittel und wege und sichere Seiten gibt. Werde ich weiter mir das Krallen was mir einfach zu Teuer erscheint. Wenn ich mir mich nicht sicher bin ob das Spiel bei mir läuft, weil es ja keine Demos gibt und wenn es welche gibt sind die Spiele so was von verbuggt das die Performance so schlecht ist das man denkt :,, Das sieht sicherlich auch beim Fertig Spiel so aus,, . Aber das kennen wir ja das bei Fertig Spielen so was ausgeliefert wird. sage ja nur A Creed Unity ^^. Kein wunder das man sein Geld nicht in denn Sand setzen will. Sollte aber ein Spiel Online Modus haben der das Haupt Augenmerk des Spiel ist Online zu Spielen und ich denn Singel Modus nur benutze um zu Testen wie es bei mir läuft, weil bei anderen Leuten die im Forums schreiben das es bei denn ständig laagt oder was auch immer, braucht man sich nicht wundern das man illegal runter Lädt.  Also die meisten Spiele sind auch so was von Einfalls los immer das Selbe, das mann kein bock hat so viel Geld da aus zu geben um sich denn Einheitsbrei vorher an gucken zu können. Die sollten mal vorher bevor Spiele auf Markt kommen jeden mal testen lassen für 3 Stunden ob  das Game was taugt oder nicht. Wenn das Game scheiße ankommt pech gehabt mehr ansträngen beim nächsten Game. Wenn die das nicht wollen, pech Firma zu machen.
Und sich vielleicht als Straßenbauer nützlich machen wenn man nicht bessers zustande bekomm. Soll jetzt nicht heißen das Straßenbauer nicht nützlich sind aber sollen die sich nen andern Job suchen.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (9. September 2015)

Ups hätte noch mal drüber lesen müssen da hab ich was durch einander gebracht . Naja habt ihr dann mal ein Rätzel. Ist so gut wie eine Zeitung. Die auch nicht immer alles Fehler frei druckt .
Dazu ein Kaffee und viel spass  Versuche beim nächsten mal drüber zu lesen bevor ich ,, Senden ,, Drücke 

Also have Fun beim suchen wer 100 Fehler findet darf sich der ,, Babo,,  nennen.


----------



## MisterBlonde (9. September 2015)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Zeugs



Ich habe zwar nur zehn Prozent von deinem Geschreibsel verstanden, weil unlesbar, aber ein großes Lob für die kreative Ader, Anführungszeichen mit Kommas zu setzen. Immer wieder herrlich sowas zu lesen.

"Also have Fun beim suchen wer 100 Fehler findet darf sich der ,, Babo,,  nennen."

Wenn es doch nur 100 Fehler wären...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (9. September 2015)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Ups hätte noch mal drüber lesen müssen da hab ich was durch einander gebracht . Naja habt ihr dann mal ein Rätzel. Ist so gut wie eine Zeitung. Die auch nicht immer alles Fehler frei druckt .
> Dazu ein Kaffee und viel spass  Versuche beim nächsten mal drüber zu lesen bevor ich ,, Senden ,, Drücke
> 
> Also have Fun beim suchen wer 100 Fehler findet darf sich der ,, Babo,,  nennen.



Die Gelegenheit hast du auch in diesem Post sträflich vernachlässigt.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (9. September 2015)

Naja müsst ihr damit Leben .


----------



## HarryHirsch50 (10. September 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hast du dir den Thread durchgelesen ... hier ging es darum, dass eine Gruppe aus China ein Datum und sogar Uhrzeit angegeben haben soll, wann der Crack zu MGS5 erscheinen soll. Das ganze wurde u.a. auf reddit verbreitet und hier diskutiert.
> 
> Ich hab schon am Anfang die Glaubwürdigkeit in Frage gestellt und konnte mir aus diesem Grund den kleinen Seitenhieb nicht verkneifen.


Auf einschlägigen Seiten (ist wie von 3dm Versprochen),  MGS5 zum Download bereit. Mittlerweile auch ein Fix für Win 8 und Win 10. Also keine " Ente" auf Reddit !!! Hauptsache Klugscheissen


----------



## Rabowke (10. September 2015)

HarryHirsch50 schrieb:


> Auf einschlägigen Seiten (ist wie von 3dm Versprochen),  MGS5 zum Download bereit. Mittlerweile auch ein Fix für Win 8 und Win 10. Also keine " Ente" auf Reddit !!! Hauptsache Klugscheissen


Mausibär ... schau aufs Datum. 

Es ging mir um eine fest versprochende Zeit, die nicht gehalten wurde. Mittlerweile gibt es einen Crack, der aber scheinbar nicht so funktioniert, wie man es erwartet ... u.a. soll das Ding nach der KH-Mission abstürzen etc.

Aber, ich gebe zu, es gibt etwas von 3DM.


----------



## Nicoti (10. September 2015)

Zu der Raubkopieren, Demo, ... Verlust, ... diskussion:

Soweit ichs bis jetzt beobachtet hab in meinem Bekanntenkreis, funktioniert das mit Raubkopie laden und testen, dann kaufen recht gut.
Solange es ein Openworld/Sandbox Spiel ist, oder Multiplayerparts, oder Mods beinhaltet. Der Rest wird einmal durchgespielt und dann gelöscht z.b. irgendein Assassin Creed Teil, oder andere Lineare Spiele.

Bei Skyrim kannte ich bis zum anlaufen des Steamworkshops und dem kurz darauf folgendem Sale z.b. kaum jemanden, der es legal hatte. Dann fast jeder, außer die einmal durchspielen und fertig Fraktion.
Fallout NV z.b. holten sich die meisten beim Sale, wo auf das ganze Franchise Rabatt gegeben wurde.

Man könnte jetzt streiten darüber, ob in diesem Fall Zenimax Umsatz verloren ging, da nicht am ersten Tag gekauft wurde, sondern über die Rabattaktion.
Oder ob wenn es keine Raubkopien gegeben hätte, alle am ersten Tag die Spiele gekauft hätten, und nicht trotzdem auf den Rabatt gewartet hätten.

Ich habs mir z.b. erst mit der Legendary Edition gekauft, in einem Sale. Da ich zwecks Mods kaum von Oblivion weggekommen bin und dann noch zig andere Spiele hatte, die ich vorher mal spielen wollte.

Prinzipiell bin ich sowieso der Meinung: Da es vorkommt, daß Steuergelder in die Spieleentwicklung bei großen Firmen fließen, es kaum Gründe gibt für die hohen anfänglichen Preise, weil sowieso von den Kunden schon teilweise bezahlt wurde. Wenn man nicht durch Gruppenzwang oder anderweitig dazu genötigt wird. Ich kaufe Spiele z.b. meistens so um ein Jahr nach Erscheinungsdatum, und prinzipiell nur wenn mir die Let's plays gefallen.


----------



## HarryHirsch50 (10. September 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mausibär ... schau aufs Datum.
> 
> Es ging mir um eine fest versprochende Zeit, die nicht gehalten wurde. Mittlerweile gibt es einen Crack, der aber scheinbar nicht so funktioniert, wie man es erwartet ... u.a. soll das Ding nach der KH-Mission abstürzen etc.
> 
> Aber, ich gebe zu, es gibt etwas von 3DM.



Glaub mir der Crack funktioniert Einwandfrei. Musst nur die Systemzeit auf Peking stellen und ab dafür. Und die Versprochenen 17Uhr wurden nicht gehalten, Stimmt! Hat sich nur um 7 Std. verspätet.Habe den Prolog getestet, war/bin Begeistert und habe es mir Gestern GEKAUFT.


----------



## HarryHirsch50 (10. September 2015)

Und da sieht man mal wieder DENUVO und Konsorten funktionieren nicht bzw. nur sehr kurz..Warum also nicht langsam mal Umdenken bei den Spielemachern so wie CD Projekt. Bringt ja nix Zeit und Geld in einen Kopierschutz zu stecken der nicht Funktioniert. Dann lieber die Kohle in ein gut gemachtes Spiel stecken, bei The Witcher 3 hat es ja Prima gefunzt laut den Verkaufszahlen.


----------



## Frullo (10. September 2015)

HarryHirsch50 schrieb:


> Warum also nicht langsam mal Umdenken bei den Spielemachern so wie CD Projekt.



Weil viel zu viele Produzenten nach wie vor der irrigen Meinung sind, dass: 1 Raubkopie = 1 Nicht verkauftes Spiel. Es ist schwer, das aus den Köpfen der Leute rauszubringen, weil es "eigentlich" logisch klingt: Was Dir ge*raub*t wurde, kannst Du auch nicht mehr verkaufen - deshalb ist das Wort Raub in diesem Zusammenhang auch irreführend...


----------



## Rabowke (10. September 2015)

Glückwunsch ... hier haben wir sie wieder, die unsägliche Diskussion bzgl. dem Begriff "Raubkopie". Schön!


----------



## Frullo (10. September 2015)

Da gibt's nichts zu diskutieren: Das Wort ist und bleibt irreführend.


----------



## Vordack (10. September 2015)

Mad Max und MGS 5 sind beide schon geknackt und stehen zum DL bereit. Das *angeblich* könnt ihr aus der Überschrift streichen


----------



## golani79 (10. September 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Glückwunsch ... hier haben wir sie wieder, die unsägliche Diskussion bzgl. dem Begriff "Raubkopie". Schön!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frullo (10. September 2015)

Ich wusste nicht, dass der Film "Und täglich grüsst die Raubkopie" heisst.  Man lernt einfach nie aus


----------



## Bonkic (10. September 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Schon allein aus dem Grund weil z.B. auf einem der größten Märkte (USA) der PC nur eine Nebenrolle spielt und die Konsolen auch in Deutschland einen starken Marktanteil besitzen. Was wäre wenn ohne Raubkopien ist absolut fiktiv..



blödsinn? was willst du denn jetzt?
woran machst du denn fest, dass der pc nur eine "nebenrolle" spielt? vielleicht an den verkaufszahlen der spiele, du witzbold?


----------



## MichaelG (10. September 2015)

*Metal Gear Solid 5 und Mad Max mit Denuvos DRM-Schutz - MGS 5 angeblich denno...*

Nee. Aber das ist ja nun wohl allseits bekannt. Seit wann egal ob DRM oder nicht hatte der PC in den Staaten als Gamingplattform eine große Bedeutung ?? D.H. wenn Du nicht 24/7 pennend durch die Welt geht weiß man das. Und was ohne DRM wäre ist reiner Spekulatius. Der PC spielt hauptsächlich in Firmen und vielleicht noch zum Internetsurfen eine größere Rolle. Als Hardcoreplattform für die AAA-Titel mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Beardsmear (11. September 2015)

*Das Märchen vom sterbenden Spiele-PC*

Sorry, aber die Geschichte mit weniger AAA-Spielen auf dem PC, etc hat nen Bart seit den 90ern.

Bei reinen Verkaufszahlen und Umsätzen ist die WIndows-Plattform seit jeher Marktführer.
Ein kleiner Blick auf Metacritic verrät, dass die Top Ten der begehrtesten Titel ohnehin auf XBOX/Playstation/PC parallel erscheint.

Ein gewaltiger wachsender Markt sind auch Indie, crowdfunding und early access Projekte. Was da auf Konsolen rumtröpfelt ist eher bescheiden. Von der Moddingszene brauchen wir gar nicht mehr reden.

Allein free-to-play Titel erwirtschaften mehr Geld als Konsolen-Spitzen-Titel (Siehe z.B. League of Legends mit über 600 Millionen Umsatz jährlich)
In vielen asiatischen Ländern dominiert der PC den Markt komplett, z.B. China, Singapur, etc.

Seit Steam und anderen Onlineplattformen ist es auch für den größten Dau möglich Spiele per one-click zu kaufen, installieren, patchen.
Ironischerweise ist das sogar komfortabler als das Jonglieren mit Discs auf Playstation und Co. wo man sich auch noch mit der geringen Plattenkapazität rumärgern darf.

Mit steamOS wirds noch einfacher und das hat noch nicht mal richtig begonnen.

Sony hat längst die Schnauze voll vom Konsolenverkauf. Eine Playstation 5 wird es bereits nicht mehr geben. Für 280 Millionen wurde Gaikai aufgekauft und in Zukunft haben Konsoleros nur noch die Wahl Spiele am Smart TV zu streamen oder begrenzt runterzuladen und bei Microsoft schreit die Hälfte der Investoren jedes Jahr den unlukrativen Konsolenverkauf endlich einzustampfen.


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2015)

Beardsmear schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Geschichte mit weniger AAA-Spielen auf dem PC, etc hat nen Bart seit den 90ern.
> 
> Bei reinen Verkaufszahlen und Umsätzen ist die WIndows-Plattform seit jeher Marktführer.
> Ein kleiner Blick auf Metacritic verrät, dass die Top Ten der begehrtesten Titel ohnehin auf XBOX/Playstation/PC parallel erscheint.


... super Erkenntnis, und nun?

Es geht darum, dass sich eben Multiplattformspiele für Konsolen *deutlich* besser verkaufen als für den PC.

Des Weiteren mag es sein, dass der PC mit seinen ganzen Browserspielen etc.pp. "Marktführer" ist, nun interessiert das eben keinen Publisher so wirklich, wenn sich von einem AAA Multiplattformspiel 70% für Konsolen verkaufen, 30% für den PC.

Schau dir doch die Aufschlüsselung von Activision, EA & Co an ... dann siehst du, welchen Stellenwert der PC in diesen Unternehmen hat.

... und machen wir uns nichts vor, ich, als CEO, würde auch den Umsatzstärksten Markt *meiner* Produkte primär bedienen.



> Sony hat längst die Schnauze voll vom Konsolenverkauf. Eine Playstation 5 wird es bereits nicht mehr geben. Für 280 Millionen wurde Gaikai aufgekauft und in Zukunft haben Konsoleros nur noch die Wahl Spiele am Smart TV zu streamen oder begrenzt runterzuladen und bei Microsoft schreit die Hälfte der Investoren jedes Jahr den unlukrativen Konsolenverkauf endlich einzustampfen.


Oha. Gegen dieses fundierte Insiderwissen kann ich argumentativ nicht vorgehen.


----------



## Vordack (11. September 2015)

Beardsmear schrieb:


> Eine Playstation 5 wird es bereits nicht mehr geben.





> Es werde definitiv eine Xbox Two und eine PlayStation 5 geben, so Bach im Gespräch mit der englischsprachigen Webseite GeekWire.



Der Ex-XBox Chef sieht es anders als Du. Bin jetzt wahnsinnig gespannt wer mehr Ahnung im Kaffeesatzlesen hat. 

Ich finde leider durch solche Aussagen wird Dein ganzer Beitrag irgendwie total unglaubwürdig...


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass sich eben Multiplattformspiele für Konsolen *deutlich* besser verkaufen als für den PC.



lustig, dass man das den leuten immer noch erklären muss. 

aber zum thema:
ich schätze aber mittlerweile, dass das eben doch nicht zuletzt am thema "raubkopien" liegt.
denn mal ehrlich: wie kann es denn sein, dass sich ein spiel auf einer plattform mit einer installationsbasis von  20 millionen (ps4) besser verkauft als auf dem pc? das ist ja fast nicht mehr anders zu erklären. 
gerade dafür spricht ja auch der erfolg von f2p-titeln auf pc. warum sind denn viele studios darauf umgestiegen: weil sie quasi nicht zu kopieren sind. aber sie scheinen doch zu beweisen, dass auf pc sehr wohl gezockt wird.


----------



## Beardsmear (11. September 2015)

Dazu gibt es genug Quellen. Hier eine aktuellere:

PS5 Streaming Service statt Hardware ist sehr gut möglich.

http://www.crossmap.com/news/playst...currently-working-on-ps5-to-be-released-19920

XBOX Plattform einstellen ist Wunsch der Investoren.

Investors call for Microsoft to abandon Xbox | Metro News


Dass sich die AAA Multiplattformspiele besser verkaufen ist ein temporäres Phänomen. Dass z.B. die TOP3 seit einiger Zeit auf allen Plattformen vertreten ist war zu XBOX360 und PS3 Zeiten nicht der Fall und endet mit der nächsten Hardwaregeneration. Dank einiger exklusiver PC Titel 2016/2017 lohnt es sich für viele endlich wieder die Kiste aufzurüsten. Denn seien wir ehrlich: Selbst ein 5 Jahre alter High End PC packt die heutigen Spiele noch zumindest so gut, dass sich aufrüsten nicht lohnte.
Es hat aber keiner Bock mit seinem neuen PC dann Konsolenports mit 30 fps lock und matschigen Texturen zu spielen.


----------



## Beardsmear (11. September 2015)

Der PC hat aktuell über 50% Marktanteil bei Umsätzen der Gesamtbranche. Den Rest teilen sich Konsolen und Mobile Apps...
Brauchst Du jetzt noch die Umsatzzahlen von Forbes oder Statista oder schaffst Du das mit Google?

EA und Ubisoft sind ein granatengutes Beispiel. Der Wasserkopf ist dort inziwschen so angeschwollen, dass selbst das jährliche FIFA, COD, Assassins Creed etc nicht mehr reicht.
Die Entwickler von GTA werden von den Investoren auf Knien angefleht doch bitte JEDES Jahr ein neues GTA zu releasen.
Die Konzerne killen sich selbst, unendliches Wachstum gibts halt nicht. An neue Ideen traut sich aber keiner davon. Wenn ich mir Sachen wie Minecraft anschau oder DayZ und Star Citizen, dann sehe ich da doch den klaren Wunsch der Community mal was neues als nur Aufguss zu spielen.

Mit dem Aufkommen von VR Systemen wird dann der Sargdeckel gelegt. 90 frames bei hoher Auflösung ohne Texturen im Metermaß bekommt man auf Konsolen halt nicht hin. Selbst Apple User schauen in die Röhre mit ihren Mobile GPUs.
Klar, kann alles anders kommen. Aber ich seh beim PC nur noch mehr Wachstum, bei den Konsolen ist der Peak erreicht.


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2015)

Beardsmear schrieb:


> Der PC hat aktuell über 50% Marktanteil bei Umsätzen der Gesamtbranche. Den Rest teilen sich Konsolen und Mobile Apps...
> Brauchst Du jetzt noch die Umsatzzahlen von Forbes oder Statista oder schaffst Du das mit Google?[...]


Ich glaub du hast den tieferen Sinn meines Beitrags nicht wirklich verstanden, anders kann ich mir deinen ersten Satz nicht erklären.


----------



## McDrake (11. September 2015)

Beardsmear schrieb:


> Der PC hat aktuell über 50% Marktanteil bei Umsätzen der Gesamtbranche. Den Rest teilen sich Konsolen und Mobile Apps...
> Brauchst Du jetzt noch die Umsatzzahlen von Forbes oder Statista oder schaffst Du das mit Google?
> .



Ich schaffs leider nicht :/

Habe nur grade eine Statistik von (Wasserkopf-)UBI zu Hand.
Da ist der Anteil vom PC zwar von 14% auf 23% gestiegen (Vergleich 1 Quartal 2014/2015 zu 2015/2016).
Das liegt aber an verschiedenen Faktoren, wie zum BEsipiel, dass sie keinen Blockbuster rausgebracht haben.

Wenn Du jetzt sagt, das ist aber schon eine Trendwende.
Dann sag ich Dir, dass die WiiU von 1% auf 3% gestiegen ist... also Prozentual noch mehr zugelegt hat als der PC. 
Was aber nicht heisst, dass die WiiU jetzt auf einmal der grosse Gewinner geworden ist.

Bei einem "normalen" Quartal ist bei UBI anscheinende die Verteilung in etwa so, dass Sony (PS3/4) zusammen 53% ausmachen.
MS (360/ONE) 31%. PC gegen 14%.


----------



## Vordack (11. September 2015)

Hab mal was gefunden:: • Umsatz - Videogames-Branche weltweit bis 2017 | Prognose

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## McDrake (11. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hab mal was gefunden:: • Umsatz - Videogames-Branche weltweit bis 2017 | Prognose
> 
> Viel Spaß damit



Ha... danke.
Da seh ich jetzt nicht ganz genau jene 50% Marktanteil, von denen gesprochen wird.... aber ich versuche da zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen


Ich frag mich da allerdings grade, was bei PC zu "Online-PC-Spiele" gehört.
WOW & co werdens ja wohl nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Vordack (11. September 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich frag mich da allerdings grade, was bei PC zu "Online-PC-Spiele" gehört.
> WOW & co werdens ja wohl nicht sein, oder?



Ich denke schon bei dem Anteil der Online PC Spiele...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. September 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bei einem "normalen" Quartal ist bei UBI anscheinende die Verteilung in etwa so, dass Sony (PS3/4) zusammen 53% ausmachen.
> MS (360/ONE) 31%. PC gegen 14%.


Wobei das Zusammenführen zweier Konsolen der gleichen Familie wenig Sinn macht. Prozentsätze jeder (!) einzelnen Plattform sind wesentlich interessanter, denn da schmilzt der Abstand unter den verschiedenen Systemen deutlich.


----------



## McDrake (11. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich denke schon bei dem Anteil der Online PC Spiele...



Hmm.
Ebenso Browserspiele, nehme ich dann mal an.
Was dann mal wieder zeigt, wo Kohle gemacht wird auf dem PC
:/


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hmm.
> Ebenso Browserspiele, nehme ich dann mal an.
> Was dann mal wieder zeigt, wo Kohle gemacht wird auf dem PC
> :/



ist doch nix neues.
dass der pc-umsatz bei 50% oder darüber liegt, glaub ich sogar.
nur entfallen darum wieder vermutlich mindestens 3/4 auf f2p-kram (insbesondere dota, lol) oder browserschrott.

und wie ich eben schon sagte; kann ich mir inzwischen doch gut vorstellen, dass da die bösen softwarepiraten eben doch eine ganz gewaltige rolle bei spielen (siehe mein letzter beitrag).


----------



## McDrake (11. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wobei das Zusammenführen zweier Konsolen der gleichen Familie wenig Sinn macht. Prozentsätze jeder (!) einzelnen Plattform sind wesentlich interessanter, denn da schmilzt der Abstand unter den verschiedenen Systemen deutlich.


Jaein.
Bin ich eben auch hin und her gerissen.
Viele, die eine PS3 haben, werden sich wohl auch mal eine PS4 holen.
Die gehören zur Sonyfamilie und Sony bekommt Lizenzgebühren.

Aber auch auseinender genommen:
PS3: 17%
PS4: 36% (!)
360:14%
ONE:17%

PC 14%

Da ist beim PC noch immer keine 50% vom Umsatz zu sehen, wie behauptet.
Ausser, man nimmt eben jene Onlinespiele dazu, welche "uns" Gamer ja relativ wenig interessieren, PC unsere Games nicht vorwärts bringen.


----------



## Beardsmear (11. September 2015)

Die über 50% Marktanteil beim PC bedeuten Umsätze insgesamt mit Spielen.

http://www.pcgames.de/Spielemarkt-T...ch-PC-Spiele-hoeher-als-bei-Konsolen-1118937/

http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/84820/analyst-pc-spiele-machen-mehr-umsatz-als-konsolen-titel

http://www.pcgames.de/Spielemarkt-T...len-2014-bei-84-Milliarden-US-Dollar-1156882/



Die hohen Marktanteile im Zusammenhang mit XBOX/Playsation beziehen sich auf den Einzelhandel im Sinne verkaufter Datenträger.

So. Datenträger machen beim PC-Geschäft noch rund 10% aus. 90% laufen über Plattformen wie Steam, GOG, etc.
Bei Konsolen machen umgekehrt immernoch Datenträger den größten Umsatz.

Valve ist nicht börsennotiert und rückt keine vernünftigen Verkaufszahlen raus.

Es gibt geschätzt 711 Millionen PC Spieler aktuell. Ja natürlich spielen die meisten davon Casual-Zeug.
Aber schaut doch mal was mit Casual-Spielen an Kohle gemacht wird. Flappy Bird, Candy Crush Saga, etc.

Insgesamt kann man trotzdem sagen, dass der PC-Spiele Markt wächst und gedeiht. High-End-Grafikkarten, die das 3 bis 4-fache einer Konsole kosten werden nicht nur als reines Prestigeprojekt entwickelt.


----------



## Beardsmear (11. September 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich schaffs leider nicht :/
> 
> Habe nur grade eine Statistik von (Wasserkopf-)UBI zu Hand.
> Da ist der Anteil vom PC zwar von 14% auf 23% gestiegen (Vergleich 1 Quartal 2014/2015 zu 2015/2016).
> ...



Hier ein weiterer Forbes Artikel: As Global PC Game Revenue Surpasses Consoles, How Long Should Console Makers Keep Fighting?
Geschätzte 900 Millionen PC Spieler gegenüber rund 262 Millionen Konsolenspielern. Daran mag man zweifeln, wenn man sich Werbung im Westen anschaut. Aber bedenkt: In China sitzen 99% der Zocker am PC. Dazu kommt der Casual-Pulk der durch schlichte Masse Umsätze generiert. Ja, Klicki-Bunti-Broweser-Spiele und F2P ist häufig scheisse. Macht aber mehr Geld auf Dauer als jeder AAA-Titel.


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2015)

Beardsmear schrieb:


> Ja, Klicki-Bunti-Broweser-Spiele und F2P ist häufig scheisse. Macht aber mehr Geld auf Dauer als jeder AAA-Titel.



...und interessiert uns hier nicht die bohne.


----------



## McDrake (11. September 2015)

Beardsmear schrieb:


> Die über 50% Marktanteil beim PC bedeuten Umsätze insgesamt mit Spielen.
> 
> Spielemarkt: Umsätze durch PC-Spiele höher als bei Konsolen
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist mir schon bewusst.
Das sind aber ehrlich gesagt eben nicht jene Spiele, die ich als PC-Spieler will.
Es handelt sich sicherlich um Umsatz, aber eben nicht um AAA-Titel wie Fallout & co.
Ich glaube schon, dass der PC-Spielemarkt wächst. Aber eben im F2P un MOBAs.
Und dafür brauchts auch keine super Graka.

Was aber so oder so lustig ist:
Mal werden Analysten runtergemacht, dann sind sie wieder für die Wahrheit verantwortlich


----------



## BiJay (11. September 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was aber so oder so lustig ist:
> Mal werden Analysten runtergemacht, dann sind sie wieder für die Wahrheit verantwortlich


Besagter Analyst ist David Cole, CEO von DFC Intelligence, eine Firma für Marktforschung im Bereich Videospiele. Gegen Bezahlung bekommt man bei denen sehr detaillierte Analysen über den Videospielemarkt. Ich glaube, der weiß schon wovon er redet.


----------



## Batze (11. September 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Gegen Bezahlung bekommt man bei denen sehr detaillierte Analysen über den Videospielemarkt.



Gegen Bezahlung analysieren dir solche Typen auch den nächsten Weltuntergang.


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2015)

Beardsmear schrieb:


> [...]
> Die hohen Marktanteile im Zusammenhang mit XBOX/Playsation beziehen sich auf den Einzelhandel im Sinne verkaufter Datenträger.
> 
> So. Datenträger machen beim PC-Geschäft noch rund 10% aus. 90% laufen über Plattformen wie Steam, GOG, etc.
> ...


Ich glaube, du hast hier einen kleinen Denkfehler bzw. schließt falsche Schlüsse.

Es ist durchaus richtig was du schreibst, nur was genau hat jetzt Valve und Verkaufszahlen mit den aufgeschlüsselten Umsätzen der Publisher zutun?  

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Ubisoft, EA und all die anderen Publisher ihre Online-Verkäufe durchaus erfassen können und diese auch in ihre Statistiken miteinfließen lassen.

Du wiederum gehst von Erhebungen und Analysen von Marktdritten aus, die irgendwelche VKZ posten. Geschenkt. Davon reden wir hier nicht, sondern von verlässlichen Zahlen von besagten Unternehmen. Außer natürlich du willst mir jetzt erzählen, dass selbst Ubisoft und Co. ihre Verkaufszahlen bei Steam und ggf. gog.com nicht kennen.  

Niemand bestreitet, dass der PC Markt als Ganzes ein großer Markt ist und hier hohe Umsätze gefahren werden. Wir reden in dieser Diskussion aber von "Triple A" Spielen bzw. "Blockbustern", die idR für mehrere Plattformen erscheinen und hier eben der PC mit nur ca. 1/4 des Gesamtumsatzes beteiligt ist. 

Übrigens verstehe ich in diesem Zusammenhang auch den Einwand von sauerlandboy79 nicht, der "die Konsolen" nun sogar noch jeweiliger Plattform aufschlüsseln möchte. 
Das ist doch für die eigentliche Diskussion hier völlig wumpe, wir reden von Konsole <> PC.


----------



## BiJay (11. September 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Gegen Bezahlung analysieren dir solche Typen auch den nächsten Weltuntergang.


Was willst du jetzt genau damit aussagen? Die Firma ist seit über 20 Jahre in der Branche, war früher auch für die NDP Group Daten verantwortlich, konzentriert sich aber jetzt auch mehr auf den digitalen Videospiele Markt. Wenn man dem Typen nichts glaubt, dann wohl niemanden. Er weiß sicherlich mehr über den Videospielemarkt als du oder ich.


----------



## Beardsmear (11. September 2015)

Ja, da hast Du recht.
Bei exklusiven AAA-Titeln sah es die letzten Jahre düster aus auf dem PC. Der ungewöhnlich lange Lebenszyklus der 360 und PS3 hat dafür gesorgt, dass alle Multiports auf dem niedrigsten technischen gemeinsamen Nenner produziert wurden und kaum noch AAA außer bei PC-typischen Genre (Starcraft 2, etc) Ich und auch viele Freunde von mir haben seitden frühen 90ern regelmäßig alle 2-3 Jahre neue Hardware besorgt. Meinen jetzigen PC habe ich aber jetzt schon gut über 6 Jahre und nur ein Mal die Grafikkarte getauscht und SSD nachgerüstet.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass mit den jetzigen angekündigten exklusiven AAA-PC-Titeln auch wieder eine große Aufrüstwelle kommt und weitere Titel folgen. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn zumindest in den PC Top 10 die Portierungen bald weniger werden.

Star Citizen, Routine, Torment Tides of Numenera, Wreckfest, Kingdom Come Deliverance, Black Desert, Unreal Tournament,  Northern Shadow, Act of Aggression, Total War Warhammer, Dirty Rally, Arma 3 Tanoa, Descent Underground.

Dazu gibt es sehr viele erfolgreiche Indie Titel in mindestens A bis AA quality die PC-exklusiv sind.

Bei den neuen Konsolen tut sich aber exklusiv nicht viel zur Zeit. Ich finde nicht mal ne Top 10 Exklusivtitel. Nur eine Top 6...
http://www.cheatsheet.com/technolog...clusive-games-released-so-far.html/?a=viewall


Unterm Strich gab es immer mehr PC-exklusive Titel und der Anteil an AAA steigt wieder.


----------



## McDrake (11. September 2015)

Beardsmear schrieb:


> Ja, da hast Du recht.
> Bei exklusiven AAA-Titeln sah es die letzten Jahre düster aus auf dem PC. Der ungewöhnlich lange Lebenszyklus der 360 und PS3 hat dafür gesorgt, dass alle Multiports auf dem niedrigsten technischen gemeinsamen Nenner produziert wurden und kaum noch AAA außer bei PC-typischen Genre (Starcraft 2, etc) Ich und auch viele Freunde von mir haben seitden frühen 90ern regelmäßig alle 2-3 Jahre neue Hardware besorgt. Meinen jetzigen PC habe ich aber jetzt schon gut über 6 Jahre und nur ein Mal die Grafikkarte getauscht und SSD nachgerüstet.
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass mit den jetzigen angekündigten exklusiven AAA-PC-Titeln auch wieder eine große Aufrüstwelle kommt und weitere Titel folgen. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn zumindest in den PC Top 10 die Portierungen bald weniger werden.
> ...



Startegiespiele sind seit jeher PC-Titel.
Ich glaube nicht, dass ein TotalWar jemals den PC ankurbeln wird.
Zu Kingdom Come:

Summer 2016
October 22, 2014 (Alpha)
2015/2016 (Early Access)PC (Windows, Linux)
Xbox One
PlayStation 4
The Official Kingdom Come: Deliverance Wiki Guide - IGN

Rennspiele und Shooter haben Konsolen ebenfalls selber Exklusivtitel.

Dass der Indie-Bereich bis jetzt wenig auf den Konsolen vertreten war, stimmt.
Aber da hat MS und Sony selber gemerkt, dass man da ein wenig hinterher hinkt und die machen da auch recht Dampf.


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (13. September 2015)

Letzten Endes ist es aber so, dass es fast immer Lukrativer ist auch Konsolenversionen rauszubringen. Siehe zum Beispiel The Witcher 3. Ohne Konsolen wäre das Spiel in der heutigen Form nicht umsetzungsfähig. Allein das zeigt doch, dass Konsolen extrem wichtig sind.


----------

